# Introducing the new Log Splitter Line from DHT (Dirty Hand Tools)



## DHT (May 1, 2013)

*Introducing the NEW Log Splitter Line from DHT (Dirty Hand Tools)*

Dirty Hand Tools is a proud new sponsor of the Arborist Forum. (see our ad in the upper right) We would like to introduce everyone to our new line of Log Splitters and Chainsaws that are launching this summer. Some of the products are currently available at select retailers.

We offer log splitters from 5 Ton electric units to 35 ton gas powered hydraulic units. We will be adding several other models in the near future to fill out our product portfolio. Our goal is to provide the absolute best performance per dollar spent in the market! Our 27 Ton Kohler powered log splitter is currently available at select TSC stores now. * Please call your local store manager and ask if this product is available in your area. This product is currently being sold at retail for $1199. If you are in the market for a hydraulic log splitter this is by far the best value on the market! Please compare our specs, quality and price to everyone else in the market place.*

The 27 Ton unit at TSC includes the following:
• 27 Ton splitting force, Horizontal and Vertical Operation
• 13 gallon per minute pump for fast cycle time, 14.0 seconds
• Kohler SH265 6.5 HP (196cc) horizontal shaft engine
• 4.5” cylinder, unique port and clevis location
• Large L090 engine and pump coupler
• 1” internally metal supported suction hose to the pump
• Metal guarded high pressure hydraulic hoses
• Adjustable detent valve
• High pressure valve 3500 psi, legitimately 27+ tons of force
• 6.5 gallons of hydraulic capacity with true filtered dip stick/fill cap
• 250 micron in-tank suction screen with 10 micron return line filter
• Flip down stand and fully boxed steel tongue
• Removable stripper plates for optional 4 way wedge system
• 8” wedge and 8” footplate
• Manual canister and includes tool for installing hub caps
• Heavy duty log catcher standard

Additional models will be launching at more farm/ranch and big box retailers this summer. We look forward to everyone getting a chance to review our product and provide feedback. As avid users ourselves we really value the input of people like you. As a side note, we are located in Colorado and all of our product ships from this location. *Please visit our website: dirtyhandtools.com for more information on our current lineup and check back frequently as we will be adding more and more product over the coming months.*

Best Regards,
DHT

www.dirtyhandtools.com


----------



## Butch(OH) (May 2, 2013)

Design details and use of materials etc are distinctly similar to Speeco. 
Same principles with new company using off shore labor? 
Different principles and company using copied designs and off shore labor? 
Or
none of my buisiness?

Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## DHT (May 2, 2013)

Butch(OH) said:


> Design details and use of materials etc are distinctly similar to Speeco.
> Same principles with new company using off shore labor?
> Different principles and company using copied designs and off shore labor?
> Or
> ...



Thanks for the reply Butch. Actually it is the same concept as the SpeeCo (and others) design but with much improved features and higher quality components. Our design of our own creation and is already patented. It will allow for a real 4 way wedge system and adjustable stroke reducer which we hope to launch in time for the fall.

Relative to the competition we use a higher GPM pump, larger coupler (known failure point in other designs), horizontal shaft Kohler engines, all NPT pressure hoses (as opposed to hose clamps), dual filtration (in tank and return line), a filtered breather cap, adjustable detent valve (another known failure point), fully boxed tongue, guarded hoses, larger wedge and foot plate (1” bigger), improved hose routing and operator area, and we include the most undervalued feature for free….the log catcher!!

All of these little changes add up to a product that provides the best performance value in the market.

Our product is partially assembled overseas but every one is opened here and finished in the USA. We have domestic and foreign content….just like everyone else.


----------



## nathon918 (May 2, 2013)

DHT said:


> Thanks for the reply Butch. Actually it is the same concept as the SpeeCo (and others) design but with much improved features and higher quality components. Our design of our own creation and is already patented. It will allow for a real 4 way wedge system and adjustable stroke reducer which we hope to launch in time for the fall.
> 
> Relative to the competition we use a higher GPM pump, larger coupler (known failure point in other designs), horizontal shaft Kohler engines, all NPT pressure hoses (as opposed to hose clamps), dual filtration (in tank and return line), a filtered breather cap, adjustable detent valve (another known failure point), fully boxed tongue, guarded hoses, larger wedge and foot plate (1” bigger), improved hose routing and operator area, and we include the most undervalued feature for free….the log catcher!!
> 
> ...



not everyone...


----------



## dave_dj1 (May 2, 2013)

Looks like a decent product at a decent price. I'm sure you will pick up a good market share with the simpler things you include. IE: log catcher, 13 gpm pump and horizontal shaft Kohler motor. I know I hate the vertical shaft motors.
good luck,
dave

OH! Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## Butch(OH) (May 2, 2013)

OK , thanks for the open and honest reply. 

In the power department both the make and layout (horizontal crank) are superior to my 22 ton SpeeCo. Only time will tell about the working guts that we cant see, things like fit and material specs that get barfed up or overlooked "over there". Unlike some of your competitors in that market I can't see any problems waiting to happen meaning obvious design flaws. Looks solid.


----------



## mellow (May 2, 2013)

Is that a Kohler Courage?


----------



## DHT (May 2, 2013)

mellow said:


> Is that a Kohler Courage?



Courage SH265 (6.5HP) on the 13 GPM pumps, Command Pro CH395 (9HP) on the 17.5 GPM pumps.


----------



## mellow (May 2, 2013)

Not a bad engine, have that exact Courage on my power washer.

Is that a container on the side to store tools?


----------



## DHT (May 2, 2013)

mellow said:


> Not a bad engine, have that exact Courage on my power washer.
> 
> Is that a container on the side to store tools?



Yes you can put tools in there and keep your engine and owners manuals in there. When they are at the store the manuals are stored there.

The Kohler engines are very nice, that is why we decided to use their product exclusively. In this application the best thing about them is the gas tank size. 0.95 gallons for the SH265 vs 0.3 gallons for the B&S. The CH395 has a 1.85 gallon gas tank!


----------



## avalancher (May 2, 2013)

Please tell me something, its a question I have asked a jillion salesguys, reps from companies, and anyone who would listen. Why in the heck do splitter manufacturers insist on sticking those hoses and filters exactly where chunks of wood are sure to fall? I even drew you a few arrows to point em out.

The filter assembly ought to be easy to protect, simply weld a plate over the top to the oil tank. it would save a busted hose right when you need it least, and would cost pennies. The pump?Turn the dang thing one turn sideways so that the hose is pointed towards the hitch, there again saving the hose. And if you feel generous, mount a plate over the pump to protect it as well. i see this design over and over again, and its infuriating. My Speeco 35 ton is the same way, and I had to remedy this problem myself with a scrap piece of metal to protect the fluid filter.

Forget those springs over the hose, in the real world they slow down a chunk of wood, but a plate would be better. 









View attachment 293382


----------



## avalancher (May 2, 2013)

Let me know if you want any further suggestions, I got plenty of em! I usually bust between 20-45 cords a year, and my splitter gets plenty of use. And its the little things that really get to me that really should be apparent to companies that build these things if they would actually hand them over to a guy who works the things in the field, and listens to what he has to say.


----------



## DHT (May 2, 2013)

avalancher said:


> Let me know if you want any further suggestions, I got plenty of em! I usually bust between 20-45 cords a year, and my splitter gets plenty of use. And its the little things that really get to me that really should be apparent to companies that build these things if they would actually hand them over to a guy who works the things in the field, and listens to what he has to say.



Avalancher,

Thanks for the input. We appreciate it. The engine is situated so that the hose routing allows for the user to easily flip the unit up to the vertical position without kinking a hose and to minimize noise and carbon monoxide fumes. The filter and filter base are in front of the stripper plates so with the user in the operator zone their should be minimal opportunity for wood to fall forward. We include the log catcher on the opposite side to ensure that any wood that falls "away" from the operator does not land on the engine or filler cap.

Its hard to see in the pictures but the pump is actually under the beam. The coils on the hose are to prevent rubbing a hole through them for those that do a lot of towing if they bounced or rubbed up against another component in the same spot repeatedly. They also help prevent kinking.

As for other routing and design suggestions, we are very much limited to what the retailer will allow in terms of assembly so we have to create a balance between packaging and their assembly time. Others have pointed out that at the retail level there are not exactly skilled mechanics assembling the units. Nonetheless we appreciate your input and will take it into account for future iterations.

We have sold many of these already in the AUS and NZ market. Those guys are about as hard core as they come. Thus far, no complaints, no issues!


----------



## mellow (May 2, 2013)

If I hadn't bought my splitter last year I would be really thinking about this one. Does it come with the 4 way attachment or is that extra? Got any pics of it?

Also very cleaver to make the stripper plate removable for the 4 way wedge, I hate that about my Troy Bilt.


----------



## DHT (May 2, 2013)

mellow said:


> If I hadn't bought my splitter last year I would be really thinking about this one. Does it come with the 4 way attachment or is that extra? Got any pics of it?



It doesn't come with a 4 way, but a 2-way / 4-way system will be available in the fall. The stripper plates are removable so that you can get a "real" 4 way wedge on there without having to take a plasma cutter to your $1200 splitter. I would forward pictures but we are not far enough through the patent process. Stay tuned.


----------



## mellow (May 2, 2013)

Are you patenting the way it attaches and/or the shape?


----------



## avalancher (May 2, 2013)

DHT said:


> It doesn't come with a 4 way, but a 2-way / 4-way system will be available in the fall. The stripper plates are removable so that you can get a "real" 4 way wedge on there without having to take a plasma cutter to your $1200 splitter. I would forward pictures but we are not far enough through the patent process. Stay tuned.



Well, Im glad you guys used your noodle and thought of that, shame on Speeco for not. The log stripper on my splitter prevents using a real 4 way, and that one they sell that passes between the log stripper is a joke. Wedges are so short that half the time all they do is make a groove down your chunk of wood without actually splitting the dang thing.

Good for you!!


----------



## mellow (May 2, 2013)

Is your 4 way going to be as beefy as the one I had made for my Troy Bilt?






Troy Bilt 27 ton log splitter with 4 way wedge - YouTube


----------



## DHT (May 2, 2013)

Mellow,

That looks nice, but ours is a LOT beefier than that! Ours weighs 38.6 lbs.


----------



## Hddnis (May 2, 2013)

DHT, looking good overall. I can see it being a very good entry level machine for small scale firewood producers. I know a few guys who run the similar speeco units that do a few hundred cord a year and they just plan to replace them every couple of years. Perhaps they'll try your machine and find they last longer, I'll certainly suggest it.




Mr. HE


----------



## deepsouth (May 3, 2013)

DHT said:


> We have sold many of these already in the AUS and NZ market. Those guys are about as hard core as they come. Thus far, no complaints, no issues!



Where could I have a look for these in Tasmania?

Interested.....

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Swamp Yankee (May 3, 2013)

You asked,

Here's round one.

1- Is the unit rated to be towed over the road? Light kit available, or is it a DIY for states that
require registration?

2- Who manufactures the hydraulic components, (cylinder, valve, and pump) and what are 
their *rated working pressure(s)*? 

3- Are parts for rebuilding the hydraulics available at TSC or another easy to find outlet, or are they throwaways? Outside of the engine, how and through whom will warranty service be provided?

4- The return line filter is toast the first time the splitter gets towed into the woods or in my 
case 75% of the landings I have to get into. 

5- Why is the wedge and the backing plate only 8 inches? 10 or preferably 12 inch height is 
far superior for breaking up large rounds especially keeping the foot plate under a big 
round on uneven ground in the vertical.

6- What is the grade of steel used for the beam? (AISI or ASTM)

Won't publish my resume, you can check my profile.

Take Care


----------



## DHT (May 3, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> Where could I have a look for these in Tasmania?
> 
> Interested.....
> 
> ...



Send us a PM with your contact information and I can put you in touch with the distributors down under.


----------



## DHT (May 3, 2013)

Swamp Yankee said:


> You asked,
> 
> Here's round one.
> 
> ...



Swamp Yankee,

Thank you so much for your interest and detailed questions. First let me state that our products are targeted for the higher end consumer and “pro-sumer” market. They are not intended for commercial users, though I know many people will use them as such, and frankly we welcome that because users like those found on this forum provide great feedback and suggestions. This product is clearly not a firewood processor; it is simply the best performance value currently available in a broad and easily accessible retail market. That said let me answer your questions:

1) Yes it is rated to be towed over the road with DOT approved tires. Generally speaking you do not need a light kit in most states/county’s for this product. Again, generally the rule of thumb is: “if you tow something that you put something “in” or “on” like boat or a load of dirt then it is a trailer and requires proper lighting, plates etc. Most places do not consider a towable log splitter something that requires a title and lights because you don’t put something in/on it and pull it behind your vehicle. (please, this is a general rule and I do not profess to know the individual rules of each county) That said our larger units will have a light and license plate kit because many rental companies, including the likes of HomeDepot require it. So the long answer to both of your questions is “yes.” 

2)	We manufacture the hydraulic components. Currently make over 50,000 per year so this is not new, and we make the hydraulic components for a lot of our competition. The system pressure is limited by the by-pass in the valve assembly. It is set at 3400 psi. Max pressure of the pump is 4000 psi. 1st stage 10.9 gal / min, 2nd stage 2.1 gal /min. 

3)	Yes the parts are rebuildable we can provide them or they can be obtained through the retailer. We have an ever growing service network of almost 15,000 small repair shops. So if there is ever an issue with a product of ours you simply call us and we find the closest shop to your location and we have it serviced.

4)	We have a solution for this. If you look at that beam there are two holes 2” toward the lug side of the beam. Simply move the pivot bracket to these holes and purchase our 12” wheel kit. It is a 5 lug trailer wheel kit that not only makes the unit easier to roll around but gives you additional ground clearance. Since you can move the pivot bracket the foot plate will still remain flat on the ground in the vertical position even after you install the larger diameter wheels.

5)	Why is it 8”? Good question. Most of the competition is 7” so we are already an inch larger. As I am sure you are aware the larger the foot plate and wedge get, the more bending moment you put on the beam. Simply force x distance. For the 22-28 ton units we feel we have hit the sweet spot in terms of size and acceptable weight. Our larger units will have bigger foot plates and wedges for the people like yourself that might require them. We can’t be all things to all people, but we do our best to offer the best performance at an attractive price to most people.

6)	The beam is made of AISI 1018. Wedge is AISI 1045 and is heat treated.

Cheers,
DHT


----------



## leon (May 3, 2013)

DHT said:


> Swamp Yankee,
> 
> Thank you so much for your interest and detailed questions. First let me state that our products are targeted for the higher end consumer and “pro-sumer” market. They are not intended for commercial users, though I know many people will use them as such, and frankly we welcome that because users like those found on this forum provide great feedback and suggestions. This product is clearly not a firewood processor; it is simply the best performance value currently available in a broad and easily accessible retail market. That said let me answer your questions:
> 
> ...



_++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


About your wood splitters;


The first thing that would worry me is that they are road towable. 
Simply because the tires are so small. A boat trailer size tire and axle with
oil bath bearings will be better because packing bearings is something 
the consumer will forget to do and say YUCK!!! 

The thing is the bearings and the wheels with no suspension are 
the problem.

If the wheels were larger trailer tires such as the size for boat trailers 
and boat trailer axles WITH oil bath bearing sets it will be better for the consumer.
Yes it will cost a little more but the consumer will be able manage it better with a 
little gear oil because the boat trailer axles will have a clear plastic end cover to allow
the consumer to check the oil level at any time.

My thoughts on a nice friday when I should be outside doing chores.


----------



## taskswap (May 3, 2013)

I agree with everybody's comments, but I also agree that there are price/value trade-offs. I'm a look-in-person kind of guy. Where could I see/purchase one of these in Western CT? The local TSC doesn't have them.

I didn't see it mentioned - how much will the 4-way wedge cost?


----------



## DHT (May 3, 2013)

taskswap said:


> I agree with everybody's comments, but I also agree that there are price/value trade-offs. I'm a look-in-person kind of guy. Where could I see/purchase one of these in Western CT? The local TSC doesn't have them.
> 
> I didn't see it mentioned - how much will the 4-way wedge cost?



The TSC store in Highland NY has them. They should be close to you. Address: 3650 US Highway 9w, Highland NY 12528. Ph 845-691-4950.

Retail pricing isn't final on the 4 way yet.

Yes there are price / value trade offs....especially when you are in a retail brick and mortar space.


----------



## mellow (May 3, 2013)

Would you take a trade in for a 8 month old 27 ton Troy Bilt?


----------



## half (May 3, 2013)

*splitter in new zealand*

in the nz market, what brand name??


----------



## DHT (May 3, 2013)

half said:


> in the nz market, what brand name??



Contact Chris at Task Power NZ. They are putting their private label on it.

Log Splitters, Wood Chippers, Aerators, Portable Sawmills - Taskpower, Nelson, New Zealand

http://www.taskpower.co.nz/LOG+SPLITTER/Log+Splitter+WKS465.html


----------



## Swamp Yankee (May 3, 2013)

DHT

Thanks for quick and equally detailed answers.

Round 2

_4) We have a solution for this. If you look at that beam there are two holes 2” toward the lug side of the beam. Simply move the pivot bracket to these holes and purchase our 12” wheel kit. It is a 5 lug trailer wheel kit that not only makes the unit easier to roll around but gives you additional ground clearance. Since you can move the pivot bracket the foot plate will still remain flat on the ground in the vertical position even after you install the larger diameter wheels._

May help, but that return line filter hanging down is a guaranteed rock, stump, branch and pot hole magnet regardless of a couple inches of tire height. Heck I've got ruts deeper than 10 to 12 inches in my processing area now and we're out, (hopefully), of mud season. It really needs to be mounted higher than the tank bottom.

As to the 4-way, will it be a rigid mount or allowed to float up and down? The only truly effective 4-ways I've ever seen need to float which is why they are typically found on fixed wedge, moving push block designs. Ram mounted 4-ways get hung up a lot with wood pinched between the wings and beam. Have actually seen a bent ram caused by this situation. If you haven't already, tap the R&D budget, rent a T'Wolf, American, or similar with a 4-way for a day and watch how that wedge dances up and down in use. Now imagine it that was fixed rigid how much upward force is being put on the ram and it's front bearing particularly as it nears full extension. Going back to the force X distance load formula we discussed previously, and multiply 25 ton by 2 feet and that's on heck of a bending moment on the ram. Food for thought.

Back to hydraulics, assuming the pump is a standard SAE A pilot and bolt pattern for easy swap out with a comparable unit. Also, is the valve's mounting footprint interchangeable with other manufacturer's or is it proprietary? You may have mentioned and I missed it, if so I apologize, but I'm assuming all ports are standard NPT fittings.

Last, back to over the road towing, what is the max recommended speed?

Take Care


----------



## cantoo (May 3, 2013)

For the price it looks like a decent splitter. These suggestions are nice and would be good options if needed but every little bit adds up and the price point is too high then. I have a speeco, I split maybe 8 to 10 cord a year with it. I could have built my own but I know I would have over built it for what I need and it would have cost me $2500 or more for it with my labor. It would have been a nice splitter but not what I really need. Now I have an outdoor stove so likely won't use the splitter much at all, might even sell it. I think this splitter is designed, priced for my type of customer, a guy who splits for himself and wants to do it when he has time so renting is not an option. I towed mine 20 miles once and no issues, little wheels and all. Any farther and it would go on one of my 20 plus trailers. As another example I only need 2 chain saws but I have 15. I had 4 splitters but I recently sold 2, I'm trying to do better. At the price quoted I know there is no way I could buy the equivalant parts and build it myself for less.


----------



## TKM23 (May 3, 2013)

Many of you guys are a tough crowd. I agree with many of the suggestions, but when you take into account the price this appears to be an excellent value. If I didn't just buy a 35 ton Huskee last week (very pleased so far), I would definitely look into this DHT. I'm looking forward to hearing the real world reviews on this product.


----------



## blades (May 4, 2013)

Unsprung towing would not want to exceed 40mph, based on experience. I would not even recommend that speed as the units get to hopping and dancing something fierce. 25-30 would be max and likely would account for almost all in town transport. I have 16 miles between my shop and home, split at both locations, I put mine on a trailer for transport between the two, keeps other drivers from getting ticked because I am not running at speed on some sections. One of these days I might stick a subframe under there with an inexpensive ( does that even exist anymore) axel/spring combo one of those torsion units


----------



## jthornton (May 4, 2013)

blades said:


> Unsprung towing would not want to exceed 40mph, based on experience. I would not even recommend that speed as the units get to hopping and dancing something fierce. 25-30 would be max and likely would account for almost all in town transport. I have 16 miles between my shop and home, split at both locations, I put mine on a trailer for transport between the two, keeps other drivers from getting ticked because I am not running at speed on some sections. One of these days I might stick a subframe under there with an inexpensive ( does that even exist anymore) axel/spring combo one of those torsion units



If you can find a rear axle from a Dodge K car in the scrap yard they make good axles for splitters.

John


----------



## greendohn (May 4, 2013)

The small tires and towing wouldn't worry me. I pull mine down the state hi-way at 50-55 mph with 10" tires, back roads 35-45 mph. My unit was bought in arox. 1983 and I've replaced the bearings once and the tires once, maybe I'm running lucky?
The filters' low position is the only concern I would have. Pulled thru the woods or across a frozen corn field with corn stubble would be my only concern, it looks as if that filter would take a beating.
Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## Preston (May 4, 2013)

Good questions. I think when SY was asking about the hydraulics, he ask who made them. You stated y'all did. I think what he was getting at, or at least I'll ask now, where are they made? I's this mostly a 'Made in China' machine? Where was all the welding done?


----------



## stihl023/5 (May 4, 2013)

Does anyone carry these in North western lower Michigan?


----------



## Jedc43 (May 4, 2013)

*When will this be available????*

Called the 1 800 number for Tractor supply and they never heard about this splitter. I asked if they were sure because I was looking right at this thread with pictures of the unit in front of their store and they still did not know about them or when they will be available in my area. So who can I call to find out when and where?


----------



## Hddnis (May 4, 2013)

I was chatting with a few friends over the weekend and two of them are interested. 

One lives in Salem, Oregon and the other lives in Lewiston, Idaho. Neither have internet so they asked if I could find out if there are any dealers in their area for them yet. The guy in Idaho would rather look it over first, so shipping it in isn't really appealing to him. Both guys sell firewood part time, maybe fifty cords a year each. Guy in Idaho is running a home made cobbled together rig that he got cheap and then spent hundreds keeping running. My friend in Salem is running an MTD right now and just figures on buying a new one when it breaks. Anyway, strong interest from both when the machines are available to them.




Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (May 4, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> All great points..... but I see no response




Right there on the first page, I guess you missed it. I'll quote it below for ease of finding.




DHT said:


> Avalancher,
> 
> Thanks for the input. We appreciate it. The engine is situated so that the hose routing allows for the user to easily flip the unit up to the vertical position without kinking a hose and to minimize noise and carbon monoxide fumes. The filter and filter base are in front of the stripper plates so with the user in the operator zone their should be minimal opportunity for wood to fall forward. We include the log catcher on the opposite side to ensure that any wood that falls "away" from the operator does not land on the engine or filler cap.
> 
> ...






Mr. HE


----------



## DHT (May 4, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> Does anyone carry these in North western lower Michigan?



Stilh023,

The TSC store in Traverse City has them, give them a call. 231-943-4062


----------



## DHT (May 4, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> I was chatting with a few friends over the weekend and two of them are interested.
> 
> One lives in Salem, Oregon and the other lives in Lewiston, Idaho. Neither have internet so they asked if I could find out if there are any dealers in their area for them yet. The guy in Idaho would rather look it over first, so shipping it in isn't really appealing to him. Both guys sell firewood part time, maybe fifty cords a year each. Guy in Idaho is running a home made cobbled together rig that he got cheap and then spent hundreds keeping running. My friend in Salem is running an MTD right now and just figures on buying a new one when it breaks. Anyway, strong interest from both when the machines are available to them.
> 
> ...



Hddnis,

We haven't shipped product to any retailers in the pacific NW yet. That probably wont occur to mid summer. We are mostly in the NE and mid-west at the moment. Please send me a PM to exchange information with the parties that are interested and maybe we can get them product direct from the warehouse in CO.

Thanks,
DHT


----------



## DHT (May 4, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> Called the 1 800 number for Tractor supply and they never heard about this splitter. I asked if they were sure because I was looking right at this thread with pictures of the unit in front of their store and they still did not know about them or when they will be available in my area. So who can I call to find out when and where?



Jedc43

Doesnt look like there are any stores near you carrying our product right now. There will be closer to the "splitter" sale season. I can get you one out of our warehouse direct to you if you like.
Let me know...we would be happy to help out and the more positive reviews we get the quicker our line will fill in elsewhere.

Thanks,
DHT


----------



## DHT (May 4, 2013)

Swamp Yankee said:


> DHT
> 
> Thanks for quick and equally detailed answers.
> 
> ...



Swamp Yankee,

Again, we appreciate the response and let me do my best to answer your questions:

1) Yes the 4-way can float, and it is adjustable for various dia logs. Personally I am not a huge fan of the 4-way for the logs we split out here but I know some customers swear by them. Alas we have designed the best one we could come up with. It's not a cheap slip-over unit.
2) I am not worried about the bending on the wedge and the foot plate, as much as I need to be worried about the mid-point of the beam as it is bending itself. As tonnage and the bending moment applied by making the foot plate increases you need to make the "I" of the I-beam taller. This affects over all weight, packaging, costs, etc. Thus the reason why 8" is the sweet spot for the 22-28 ton units.
3) The filter is not the lowest point on our product. That said if you are hauling it over 12" deep ruts at speed I would recommend you put it in the back of your Ford Raptor first and haul it to your work site.  Plus it give you a reason to buy a Ford Raptor
4) All of the hydraulic components are interchangeable with: Prince, Haldex/Barnes, and Energy. All standard industry dimensions and threads (NPT). 
5) Recommended speed is 45 mph.

There is an option for a Torflex suspension with a 12" 5 lug wheel. Though it is not cheap and wont be sold through the retail channels.

Others have asked about where the components are made. We have done our best to optimize cost without sacrificing quality. The engine is obviously from Kohler, there are hydraulic components from the USA and Asia, most of the weldments are from overseas, fasteners from the USA. You would actually be surprised by the $ percentage of domestic content. 

Thanks,
DHT


----------



## Jedc43 (May 5, 2013)

DHT said:


> Jedc43
> 
> Doesnt look like there are any stores near you carrying our product right now. There will be closer to the "splitter" sale season. I can get you one out of our warehouse direct to you if you like.
> Let me know...we would be happy to help out and the more positive reviews we get the quicker our line will fill in elsewhere.
> ...


 When is the splitter sale season?....Are there any Stores in the NE carrying this unit?????


----------



## BrokenToys (May 5, 2013)

Looks like a really nice little splitter; and your presence here alone speaks volumes on what you are doing to promote your product and answer any questions about it.
Best of Luck with sales !! Hope it goes well; next time I am up in CT [usually 2 or 3 times a year] will stop at TSC and check it out !!


----------



## taskswap (May 5, 2013)

See the post from DHT earlier in the thread. It's not carried anywhere in CT. I'm debating a drive to Highland, NY - they supposedly have one there. It seems like a good product but I really want to see it before I commit.

If I end up doing that I'll post a review here.


----------



## Jedc43 (May 5, 2013)

*TSC is Baffled*

Called TSC and they have a team of people trying to find out the stores that carry this unit...They have no Idea what I am talking about and when I directed them to this site they were baffled.... It being so hard to find information about this splitter I will probably stay away...To bad cause I would really like to check one out.When TSC calls me back with more info I will post..


----------



## taskswap (May 5, 2013)

We talked to the manager of the store in New Milford, CT and he said that there are some things basically every store carries, but some things the local buyer/manager has a lot of say in (especially expensive items that aren't commonly requested in some areas of the country). He said he had never heard of the DHT, but wasn't surprised by us asking because they get people calling for other things they don't carry there, too.

So... I ended up with a Speeco 22T. I could have gone an hour further to a store DHT suggested earlier in this thread would have it, but my wife is "10 months pregnant" as they say and we didn't want to risk the trip. Plus the local TSC said they wouldn't be able to honor a return or repair request for it - I'd have to go back to the original store (since it isn't something they carry).

I won't say anything about what I bought here because that isn't what this thread is about, but one related thing does occur to me. It would be interesting if manufacturers would offer some type of trade-in/up program. Surely there are some parts here that may be re-usable or at least recyclable (lots of steel in a splitter). I'm not saying it wouldn't be tricky - but anybody who could make that happen might get a nice sales bump. It might make an owner of a working but aging machine more interested in trying a new brand...


----------



## stihl023/5 (May 5, 2013)

Well I went and looked at one tonight, not a bad lookin unit. The only change I would make is a elbow on the bottom of the pump or turn it like someone else said so the hose isn't so low. Other than that maybe by next fall if the price don't jump I will have one.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## DHT (May 5, 2013)

taskswap said:


> We talked to the manager of the store in New Milford, CT and he said that there are some things basically every store carries, but some things the local buyer/manager has a lot of say in (especially expensive items that aren't commonly requested in some areas of the country). He said he had never heard of the DHT, but wasn't surprised by us asking because they get people calling for other things they don't carry there, too.
> 
> So... I ended up with a Speeco 22T. I could have gone an hour further to a store DHT suggested earlier in this thread would have it, but my wife is "10 months pregnant" as they say and we didn't want to risk the trip. Plus the local TSC said they wouldn't be able to honor a return or repair request for it - I'd have to go back to the original store (since it isn't something they carry).
> 
> I won't say anything about what I bought here because that isn't what this thread is about, but one related thing does occur to me. It would be interesting if manufacturers would offer some type of trade-in/up program. Surely there are some parts here that may be re-usable or at least recyclable (lots of steel in a splitter). I'm not saying it wouldn't be tricky - but anybody who could make that happen might get a nice sales bump. It might make an owner of a working but aging machine more interested in trying a new brand...



Taskswap

Yes we are just in a limited number of stores with TSC right now so it does not surprise me that other stores are not aware of our products. TSC has 1200 stores and adding. The bulk of their splitters are sold between August and November so this really isn't their prime selling time. We hope to be in more of their stores by August.


----------



## DHT (May 5, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> Well I went and looked at one tonight, not a bad lookin unit. The only change I would make is a elbow on the bottom of the pump or turn it like someone else said so the hose isn't so low. Other than that maybe by next fall if the price don't jump I will have one.:msp_thumbsup:



Stilh023 yes we have looked at adding a 90 to the bottom of the pump to shorten the suction hose and make the ground clearance a little higher. The issue is that you have to orient the location of that fitting very precisely otherwise the hose will not fit. This is difficult with an NPT fitting in an Aluminum pump housing. The risk of reduced durability, increased difficulty to manufacture, increased cost, higher restriction on the pump (by adding the 90 degree bend) were not worth it in the end. Always looking to improve our designs, so maybe will see an improvement in the future.

Thanks for the feedback and kind words...

DHT


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2013)

taskswap, there is no need for a store or dealer to offer an trade up or upgrade program, the used splitter market seems to take care of it pretty good. I was at a auction sale last week and a well used Speeco 22 ton sold for $800 plus 10% premium and before taxes. They never even started it before selling. They are on sale brand new for very close to that price. I just sold a real old home made vertical 3 pth splitter for close to new price too.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 6, 2013)

I looked at these splitters at the store in Traverse City Mi. this morning. If I wouldn't have bought my Huskee last fall I believe I would have went with the DHT. The one thing I noticed on both splitters was some of the welds had HUGE craters. I know they are welded by a machine but someone slipped when they set the welder up. The craters are a huge weld defect. Overall I think they are worth the asking price and with a sale I am sure of it.


----------



## Preston (May 6, 2013)

I think you will find the machine welds better with what the do than does human. The human cannot move with the constant motion the machine. If there are "huge craters" in the welds and a machine did it, the machine was not set right. On a production line the machine welder will do a better job.


----------



## Arbonaut (May 6, 2013)

DHT, Here is a suggestion based on experience. First, what compelled you to name your product "Dirty?" No matter how it is built, that is marketing suicide. I get it, I mean OK we work we are dirty. I finish each day covered in the residue labor creates. However that name is not going to have a positive connotation in the consumer's mind. When I was a kid, I decided it didn't take much knowledge to build a house. Most kids go to work for a contractor and the ambitious ones figure out pretty quick that with a truck/tools so-on they could build a business of their own. I did. And I found myself digging footings by hand to the point I would literally break shovels. I decided to call my business, "Broken Shovel Contracting," based on my perception that breaking shovels meant that you worked hard and people would respect you. Right? Wrong. It made me sound as if I didn't care about my tools and thus what did I care about? Call them DHT, fine. Or call them, Bolt Splitters or something tough. Much of your base will walk past instead of laying down cold cash for dirty tools.


----------



## DHT (May 6, 2013)

Arbornaut. Thanks for the advice, some people love the brand others may not. Turns out some retailers are really pretty excited, the like the logo and the message. It's meant to convey the idea that these power equipment products are for people that aren't afraid to get dirty and to work themselves. We make power equipment that makes a difficult chore easier, if not fun. As for bad brands....have you seen the "wild thing" chain saw? That sounds like a law suit. We have two other brands that will launch for our hand tools and farm equipment. Those will be available soon.

Fifelake/Preston,
We actually just installed (2) new Panasonic robotic welders on our beam assembly line this past month. So you will see all of our welds look much cleaner. Nonetheless let me assure you that these are plenty strong. We test them repeatedly to full pressure with a 5" cylinder during durability testing. They are considerably over built. Mostly because our goal is to never receive a phone call from an unhappy customer!


----------



## Arbonaut (May 6, 2013)

DHT said:


> As for bad brands....have you seen the "wild thing" chain saw?



*DING* he nails it.


----------



## REJ2 (May 6, 2013)

Being in a neighboring state from Colorado, Kansas, and the fact we have TSC's in several nearby cities, i should be able scope one out. They sound impressive from a price and spec. perspective, and im in the market for a splitter to last me awhile. The 9 horse and bigger pump interest me, any pricing on the larger model?


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (May 6, 2013)

Preston said:


> I think you will find the machine welds better with what the do than does human. The human cannot move with the constant motion the machine. If there are "huge craters" in the welds and a machine did it, the machine was not set right. On a production line the machine welder will do a better job.




I'm not going down without a fight!


----------



## Blazin (May 7, 2013)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I'm not going down without a fight!



Kevin 1, machine 0.


----------



## DHT (May 7, 2013)

*DHT model in AUS*

Here is the private label we make for the AUS market. This is real hard wood.....


----------



## Arbonaut (May 7, 2013)

DHT said:


> Here is the private label we make for the AUS market. This is real hard wood.....



The Catersplitter will split that Red Gum and the pavement. (lol)


----------



## DHT (May 7, 2013)

That is "just" the 22 ton by the way.....


----------



## Butch(OH) (May 7, 2013)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I'm not going down without a fight!



Why I would be embarrassed to post such chicken sratchen on a public forum!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I agree Kevin 1 - machine 0 Nice work!


----------



## deranged (May 7, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but do these have auto return functionality?


----------



## Preston (May 7, 2013)

Butch(OH) said:


> Why I would be embarrassed to post such chicken sratchen on a public forum!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I agree Kevin 1 - machine 0 Nice work!



I do agree. Very nice welding. Not to puff myself up but I can do that also. But we're one or two out of thousands. I've also seen to many welds from machines to compete with quality and speed. Still, good work.


----------



## DHT (May 7, 2013)

deranged said:


> Maybe I missed it, but do these have auto return functionality?



Pull the valve handle into reverse and it stays in detent until the cylinder is retracted. You don't need to hold it in reverse, you do need to hold it to move forward.


----------



## tstan (May 7, 2013)

*What is Width?*

Please, can you tell me what the width of this log splitter is?

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## stihl sawing (May 7, 2013)

Are you ever going to offer a 35 ton? i hate to go backwards. Nice looking splitter you have but the filter location is a breakage waiting to happen..


----------



## DHT (May 7, 2013)

The width of the splitter, hub cap to hub cap is just about 48".

Yes, we will have a 35 ton, but it is still in development. We are toying with several ideas and concepts to increase productivity. We don't want to just bolt a 5" cylinder on and call it good. It will probably be a 2014 launch as we need time to ensure it is right before we put it in customers hands.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 7, 2013)

Might be a good idea to put a heavy metal plate with gussets on top of the filter. I know from experience i would have broke that many times.


----------



## DHT (May 7, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Might be a good idea to put a heavy metal plate with gussets on top of the filter. I know from experience i would have broke that many times.



We have yet to get a call about this on our design as the filter is forward of the stripper plates, but I hear what you are saying....and I can promise I'll try and incorporate this into the future designs. This is why we like being part of this forum. Thanks,
DHT


----------



## stihl023/5 (May 7, 2013)

DHT said:


> The width of the splitter, hub cap to hub cap is just about 48".
> 
> Yes, we will have a 35 ton, but it is still in development. We are toying with several ideas and concepts to increase productivity. We don't want to just bolt a 5" cylinder on and call it good. It will probably be a 2014 launch as we need time to ensure it is right before we put it in customers hands.



You could drop a 35 ton off to me for some testing if you want.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cerran (May 7, 2013)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I'm not going down without a fight!



For processes that require lots of welding on repeat components, machines do a better more consistent job. The real reveal comes when you x-ray the weld.

Submerged Arc Welding (SAW welding) - YouTube

This isn't to say that some people aren't great welders, but they don't typically get the repeatability of a machine.


----------



## Jedc43 (May 7, 2013)

*Update*

Hello,
Called the Highland N.Y. TSC yesterday and they said that they had 2 units that had not been assembled yet and will be ready this weekend...they have not sold any units yet and all they have is two....I was ready to drive three hours to look at one but if these are the first two out the door...I think I will wait a while.


----------



## zogger (May 7, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> Hello,
> Called the Highland N.Y. TSC yesterday and they said that they had 2 units that had not been assembled yet and will be ready this weekend...they have not sold any units yet and all they have is two....I was ready to drive three hours to look at one but if these are the first two out the door...I think I will wait a while.



Why wait, wont the second two be identical to the first two??

Heck, maybe they will give you a discount if you do the assembling!


----------



## Jedc43 (May 7, 2013)

zogger said:


> Why wait, wont the second two be identical to the first two??
> 
> Heck, maybe they will give you a discount if you do the assembling!


Dont want to drive another 3 hours if I have problems with this thing...TSC in Mass wont honor waranty...I need a splitter this year and this one seems ok but I dont want to be the one that takes one for the team...still looking on craigslist and thinking about the Huskees


----------



## nathon918 (May 7, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> Dont want to drive another 3 hours if I have problems with this thing...TSC in Mass wont honor waranty...I need a splitter this year and this one seems ok but I dont want to be the one that takes one for the team...still looking on craigslist and thinking about the Huskees



what about rindge or walpole NH? definetly less than 3 hours from spencer...


----------



## half (May 8, 2013)

*filter position*

I would put a 90 degree swept bend on the valve bank and mount the filter there. that way it would be easier to change,and it is out of the way for the cross country boys


----------



## Jedc43 (May 8, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> what about rindge or walpole NH? definetly less than 3 hours from spencer...


Do these stores carry the DHT splitter?....TSC told me that N.Y. was the closest to me selling these units


----------



## nathon918 (May 8, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> Do these stores carry the DHT splitter?....TSC told me that N.Y. was the closest to me selling these units



no idea
i just know that theres stores closer then 3 hours away, thats not in mass.
call them up and ask...


----------



## DHT (May 8, 2013)

*YOU SPOKE.....We Listened!!*

Well after all the comments/concerns about the hose clearance we are going to improve our design for those of you that really like to take you splitter deep into the woods. Any current straight fitting pump can be retro fitted with this 90 degree fitting if you like. Future production of all models will include this fitting on our pumps. As soon as inventory runs out of the straight fitting you will only see this design. 

Thanks for the input and suggestions.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (May 8, 2013)

Your willingness to correct a potential problem from listening to the input of potential buyers says a lot about you and your company. Keep it up and it'll reap benefits in the long run. Reputation is everything in my book. Good on you.


----------



## Preston (May 8, 2013)

Dadgum folks. You can't get much more attuned to customer response than that. You complain and they listen. That is innovative for sure.


----------



## stihl023/5 (May 8, 2013)

Bravo you are going to do well listening to prospective customers.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## nathon918 (May 8, 2013)

couple things
is the suction hose just clear PVC? if so you might want to think about changing that to actual hydraulic suction hose, over time and in sunlight it will become brittle, and the tight bend radius on the hose after installing the 90 deg. elbow, definetly doesnt help, will prob. end up splitting on the outside of the bend...
also in the last pic
on the axle/hydraulic tank, on the top are those machine welds? either way theyre pretty ugly welds...


----------



## DHT (May 8, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> couple things
> is the suction hose just clear PVC? if so you might want to think about changing that to actual hydraulic suction hose, over time and in sunlight it will become brittle, and the tight bend radius on the hose after installing the 90 deg. elbow, definetly doesnt help, will prob. end up splitting on the outside of the bend...
> also in the last pic
> on the axle/hydraulic tank, on the top are those machine welds? either way theyre pretty ugly welds...



Not just clear PVC. It is UV resistant PVC with an internal metal coil spring. You are seeing a bad reflection from the lights in the shop on the top of the tank. I'll snap some photos of our robotic welds when we get a chance and post them. They are pretty impressive.


----------



## nathon918 (May 8, 2013)

well atlease its internal supported and uv resistant..
as for the welds in the pic
so your saying theyre not machine welded...
bad light or not, 
theyre still ugly, the welds on the length of the axle are not a consistant width, tells me the operators travel speed is nowhere near consistant.
the welds on the ends of the tank (top espically) doesnt have consistant travel speed nor follows the joint very well
my background is in welding and machining, and ive been welding since i was 9 years old...


----------



## DHT (May 8, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> well atlease its internal supported and uv resistant..
> as for the welds in the pic
> so your saying theyre not machine welded...
> bad light or not,
> ...



Nathon I respectfully disagree. Maybe you want to come to work for us?


----------



## Keyless Chuck (May 8, 2013)

I would be interested and probably will pick one up if you get them out to Jersey this summer. :bringit:


----------



## Cerran (May 8, 2013)

Any dealers on the West Coast around Spokane WA at all that I can check out your product? I may be in the market for a splitter in the next year and I'm considering all my options.


----------



## half (May 8, 2013)

*good on you guys*

Its nice to find a company that actually asks the users about the design of their product, and listens and gives sensible feedback.in an open forum
Usually you SOMETIMES get a sort of [we are going to do that. our design team is working on it] reply No acknowledgement of the people who looked at the product from a user point of view, and made suggestions for improvement, keep it up and you will have a loyal group of owners.

The best advertising is the cheapest and its a satisfied owner, maybe you could have a facebook page for owners also 

A few years ago I was involved in a open forum testing of a computer software product, we did all the user testing and the top 50 people who improved the product the most got a free lifetime product code I was in the next group 51- 100, and got a 10yr product code free, That was real cool and it gave a buzz when the new version came out with a nice email and a download key, and you promoted the product instinctively. Shame it has expired now


----------



## nathon918 (May 8, 2013)

DHT said:


> Nathon I respectfully disagree. Maybe you want to come to work for us?



not the same splitter,
old pic (manual welded) compared to the latest pic (machine welded) not the same splitter, looks like the warning sticker is different looks to be text between the two images of the splitters (all i can make out is "zone") on the machine welded splitter, on the manual welded splitter warning sticker, no text between the splitter images.
also in the 3rd pic of the (machine welded) on the upper right, weld was stopped 3/4"-1" too soon, some call it a "crater" as stated by someone who looked at it IN PERSON early in this post, a crater is usually just from ending the arc too soon at the end of the weld not giving it enought time to fill the crater. that particular weld just wasnt finished, im sure your weld specs calls for it to be welded full?

i simply asked if it was manualy or machine welded, 
you stated that on the earlier ones some stuff was welded manually, i was just wondering which it was...

obviously there was a problem with the manually welded parts, why else would you invest in robotics if the welds were fine, espically just coming into the market?
im not saying that the manual welded parts wont hold up, i was just saying to me theyre not very good welds, i take pride in my work, and i like doing the best possible job, something not too many people have these days...
ive always belived that if your going to do something you should do it right.
but for what it is and the target consumer they sould be fine :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## DHT (May 8, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> not the same splitter,
> old pic (manual welded) compared to the latest pic (machine welded) not the same splitter, looks like the warning sticker is different looks to be text between the two images of the splitters (all i can make out is "zone") on the machine welded splitter, on the manual welded splitter warning sticker, no text between the splitter images.
> also in the 3rd pic of the (machine welded) on the upper right, weld was stopped 3/4"-1" too soon, some call it a "crater" as stated by someone who looked at it IN PERSON early in this post, a crater is usually just from ending the arc too soon at the end of the weld not giving it enought time to fill the crater. that particular weld just wasnt finished, im sure your weld specs calls for it to be welded full?
> 
> ...



You are right. The second set of pictures is the production product. The first set of pictures with the new pump and hose is a prototype test unit. Purpose was to show the pump not the welds. Point being the production welds are plenty good, and only improving... And to be fair there was never a problem with manually welded parts other than throughput/efficiency, that is why we went to robots. 

Thanks,


----------



## Preston (May 8, 2013)

Nathon...you question and/or statements are a little more confrontational than just wanting to know.

Since you seem to be a cracker jack welder, you should know a weld over and length cannot be welded by hand like it can with robotics. Same as cutting with a laser. The machine is so steady where the hand is not. I certified many times in different circumstances but welds of any length are just better accomplished with the machine. And you don't know that?

Plus, they don't get paid overtime, medical, take smoke breaks, or take a vacation. That sounds good enough to me.


----------



## DHT (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I am fine with folks questioning our product and kicking the tires. I encourage it. As I said earlier there isn't a better performance and quality product per dollar spent out there. If you don't like the welds, then you are always welcome to build one yourself. It might very well be better than ours. I happen to think we have a great product, our retailers are finding that it is doing well with customers, and it is generating profit for them. Our goal is to get more placement as the retail season approaches. The good people on this forum who help spread the word and provide constructive feedback will help us make that happen. For that, we thank you deeply. Let's keep it friendly....please.

Regards,
DHT


----------



## nathon918 (May 8, 2013)

Preston said:


> Nathon...you question and/or statements are a little more confrontational than just wanting to know.
> 
> Since you seem to be a cracker jack welder, you should know a weld over and length cannot be welded by hand like it can with robotics. Same as cutting with a laser. The machine is so steady where the hand is not. I certified many times in different circumstances but welds of any length are just better accomplished with the machine. And you don't know that?
> 
> Plus, they don't get paid overtime, medical, take smoke breaks, or take a vacation. That sounds good enough to me.



i understand that a human cant weld long CONTINUIOUS welds, but they sure as hell can lay down better welds than what was shown in the first set of pics i asked about...
i understand that the robots are better for certain applications but not for EVERYTHING, theres a reason why there is such a huge shortage of SKILLED welders across the country, and robotics play a pretty big part in the reason why.
not everything is a production part, you may have a 1 off weldment that has a long weld, you can weld it by hand or with a track, either way you still have to know what the hell your doing.
and youre right that a robot doesnt get paid overtime, medical, take smoke breaks, or take a vacation
but i bet you the consumer does, and without jobs (like the one the robot replaced) you dont have a consumer.


----------



## Hddnis (May 8, 2013)

If they hold oil than they are at very least a decent weld. A weld does not have to be pretty to be strong and work:msp_wink:




Mr. HE


----------



## nathon918 (May 8, 2013)

i guess "good enough" or "it works" is what most people shoot for these days:bang:

more times than not if a weld is "ugly" theres something wrong with it.
for instance:
i could weld a tank to be water tight, welded too cold with next to no penetration, yes it doesnt leak, but its definetly not strong.
or the complete opposite, i could weld it way to hot with 100% penetration, and under cut to the point that the base metal is severly weakened, again yes it doesnt leak, but its definetly not strong!

im done #####ing about welds, its really my biggest pet peeve
ill just do this:taped: from now on


----------



## zogger (May 8, 2013)

DHT said:


> Hey guys, I am fine with folks questioning our product and kicking the tires. I encourage it. As I said earlier there isn't a better performance and quality product per dollar spent out there. If you don't like the welds, then you are always welcome to build one yourself. It might very well be better than ours. I happen to think we have a great product, our retailers are finding that it is doing well with customers, and it is generating profit for them. Our goal is to get more placement as the retail season approaches. The good people on this forum who help spread the word and provide constructive feedback will help us make that happen. For that, we thank you deeply. Let's keep it friendly....please.
> 
> Regards,
> DHT



Talked to the manager at the local TSC today. Told her about dirty hand tools and your splitter, etc. She had not heard of them yet but I encouraged her to get some in. Not that I can afford one, but just sayin...USA made.

You want an option, that design like whitespider has, where you can adjust the bar around huge rounds right on the ground...thats just toooo slick. logboss.


----------



## Preston (May 8, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> i understand that a human cant weld long CONTINUIOUS welds, but they sure as hell can lay down better welds than what was shown in the first set of pics i asked about...
> i understand that the robots are better for certain applications but not for EVERYTHING, theres a reason why there is such a huge shortage of SKILLED welders across the country, and robotics play a pretty big part in the reason why.
> not everything is a production part, you may have a 1 off weldment that has a long weld, you can weld it by hand or with a track, either way you still have to know what the hell your doing.
> and youre right that a robot doesnt get paid overtime, medical, take smoke breaks, or take a vacation
> but i bet you the consumer does, and without jobs (like the one the robot replaced) you dont have a consumer.



Agreed. Period. I've been welding better part of 45 years. And yes many of those was as a certified welder. So I do agree with everything you've said here. But my only point was welding by hand just can't match the robotics on long welds. Up to 6 or 8 inch welds, by hand we can hold our own. Longer than that I can't hang with the robot. One thing I've not seen a robot weld is tig welding a roll cage. I suppose they can but I ain't seen one do it.

The job the robot is another thread for another time. But you're right there too.


----------



## Arbonaut (May 8, 2013)

DHT said:


> Hey guys, I am fine with folks questioning our product and kicking the tires. I encourage it. As I said earlier there isn't a better performance and quality product per dollar spent out there. If you don't like the welds, then you are always welcome to build one yourself. It might very well be better than ours. I happen to think we have a great product, our retailers are finding that it is doing well with customers, and it is generating profit for them. Our goal is to get more placement as the retail season approaches. The good people on this forum who help spread the word and provide constructive feedback will help us make that happen. For that, we thank you deeply. Let's keep it friendly....please.
> 
> Regards,
> DHT



Have the tech calibrate the limit switches (PLC). Too much splatter. I'm curious are they using 480V Machines to weld it?


----------



## big mog (May 8, 2013)

just been reading through this thread, and I am curious, how do you get away with selling this as a 28 ton splitter?
when I went to school -- 4.5 x 4.5 x 3.142 /4 x 3400 /2240 = 24.14 this is 4 ton short of the advertised 28 ton, dont you have advertising standards in the us, os does no one care about actual facts any more/


----------



## DHT (May 8, 2013)

big mog said:


> just been reading through this thread, and I am curious, how do you get away with selling this as a 28 ton splitter?
> when I went to school -- 4.5 x 4.5 x 3.142 /4 x 3400 /2240 = 24.14 this is 4 ton short of the advertised 28 ton, dont you have advertising standards in the us, os does no one care about actual facts any more/



Well good question. 1) its a 27 ton. 

Area on the piston = 15.904 in^2 Nominal Pressure = 3400 Psi 

15.904*3400 = 54072.6 lbs 

54072.6 / 2000 = 27.04 Tons.


----------



## big mog (May 8, 2013)

2000lb does not a ton make, a short ton maybe, but not a real ton, 1 ton = 20cwt = 2240lb, american maths shortchanging folks again, lol


----------



## DHT (May 8, 2013)

big mog said:


> 2000lb does not a ton make, a short ton maybe, but not a real ton, 1 ton = 20cwt = 2240lb, american maths shortchanging folks again, lol



2000 lbs is considered a US ton. If it pleases the folks in Europe we'll happily rebrand the tonnage accordingly should we ever sell in your market.


----------



## REJ2 (May 8, 2013)

DHT said:


> Courage SH265 (6.5HP) on the 13 GPM pumps, Command Pro CH395 (9HP) on the 17.5 GPM pumps.





REJ2 said:


> Being in a neighboring state from Colorado, Kansas, and the fact we have TSC's in several nearby cities, i should be able scope one out. They sound impressive from a price and spec. perspective, and im in the market for a splitter to last me awhile. The 9 horse and bigger pump interest me, any pricing on the larger model?



I clearly see the price for the 6.5hp, 13GPM model, how about the 9hp, 17.5GPM model??


----------



## big mog (May 8, 2013)

ok DHT I'll give you that one, (lol), us and imp figures differ, (I wont even go into metric) still looks like a not to bad splitter


----------



## big mog (May 8, 2013)

again DHT, looking at the filter setup, have you considered a combined filler/filter/oil return in the top of the tank, would take the filter out of harms wayand allow you to clip the hoses tight in out of the way, I know many would see this as a step bacwards from a cartridge filter, but they've been using elements in hostile enviroments for years, hell they even survive in the building site's


----------



## half (May 8, 2013)

*diffrent measurements*

this is a gray area really, we call an old 44gal drum a 200 liter now and it holds 50 US galls,but it holds 205 from some suppliers, 200 from others. and force is the same, it is a generalization, most people look at 22ton and say yes or no that will do the job. If it was converted to the European pascals who would have a clue how much pressure that was. and most people in the UK would be comfortable with a ton rating, the US or imperial ton is not part of the equation. All they want is something to do the job


----------



## chaikwa (May 8, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> i guess "good enough" or "it works" is what most people shoot for these days:bang:


And that's because that's what the consumer wants. Very few people are willing to pay for a skilled tradesman to make products like this splitter anymore, they want the cheapest price. It's been proven right in this thread; people are 'shopping around', some for a product they think they will like, but most are shopping for the cheapest price. Then when they get something that was the cheapest they could find, they'll pee, whine and moan about how they can't get a quality product anymore. Go look in the bandsawing threads about the mill Harbor Freight is selling for $1895. They have to re-build half the mill either before they even use it or shortly after they've used it for a log or two. Yet they keep buying them. It's the new American way!



Preston said:


> But my only point was welding by hand just can't match the robotics on long welds. Up to 6 or 8 inch welds, by hand we can hold our own. Longer than that I can't hang with the robot.


I dunno, I've seen some pretty decent, x-ray quality, manually laid welds on the pipe line. And if anybody would cut down their labor costs, it would be the pipeline companies!

As for the splitter that is the topic of this thread, it looks like a decent consumer oriented machine. I don't think I'd want to go into the firewood business with it, but then again, it wasn't designed for that purpose. And the 'DHT' guy seems to be doing all he can to be responsive to all your questions. If he is any representation of his company's customer service philosophy, I'd say they'll do pretty good.


----------



## Preston (May 9, 2013)

chaikwa.......the pipeline weld is a different animal. On the pipe you weld as long as the rod last. Clean the ending spot and strike another rod. As good as pipeline welders are, I've not seen one that can run as long and smooth a weld as the robot can. I'm not saying the weld is not clean, strong, good looking, and solid. Just that they can only keep it going as long as the rod last. I've been away from it so long now I don't even know how they are welding now days. I know they tried mig at one time but the wind kinda shot that down.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (May 9, 2013)

big mog said:


> again DHT, looking at the filter setup, have you considered a combined filler/filter/oil return in the top of the tank, would take the filter out of harms wayand allow you to clip the hoses tight in out of the way, I know many would see this as a step bacwards from a cartridge filter, but they've been using elements in hostile enviroments for years, hell they even survive in the building site's



Agree with you in theory

In this case I see two problems, maybe DHT can comment, but first I'm not sure their tank is large enough to physically mount and get such a unit in. Second, those types of filters are expensive to buy and replace, even in volume, and since DHT is trying to maintain a price point with this splitter the additional expense just isn't in the budget.

From my previous posts, I'm not a fan of the return line filter location either, but if the end user smashes or damages it, it is considered abuse, and not a warranty claim. Same situation as going off road in a new truck and taking out a brake line on branch or a stump.

Take Care


----------



## Arbonaut (May 9, 2013)

chaikwa said:


> And that's because that's what the consumer wants. Very few people are willing to pay for a skilled tradesman to make products like this splitter anymore, they want the cheapest price. It's been proven right in this thread; people are 'shopping around', some for a product they think they will like, but most are shopping for the cheapest price.



If he wanted to, Kevin in Ohio can go in and stay in no problem. There is always room for the best. Yup, consumers want cheap stuff 'cause it is inherent in what they do. When you consume, she's gone. Now put a powder coat, road worthy undercarriage, cartridge filter and how about some access points for grease fittings?-- Now you transcend the consumer market and are in with the big dog. I want a splitter I can park in the living room next to my SuperGlide.


----------



## DHT (May 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

Let me try and answer some of your questions:

1) REJ2 - 28 ton pricing is dependent upon the retail outlet. MSRP is $1599-1699

2) BigMog - OK we might be using 2000 US lbs for our tonnage calculation but please give us a little credit....all of the nut/bolts are metric! Not all US companies are preventing a (sensible) change!

3) Swamp Yankee - We have looked at the intake / return cartridge filters. Unfortunately they are rather expensive and even more difficult for the user to service and find replacement parts for. Large retailers and their customers like the automotive spin-on type filters.....they see it...it is familiar to them....it does the job...they are available in the store. Maybe we'll go the cartridge route for our higher end, lower volume products. As stated before this 27 ton is for the retail consumer / pro-sumer. 10,000 units per year, its far from boutique or bespoke.


At some point in the near future we'll start a thread on designing a high end commercial splitter..... You'll have the opportunity to help us crowd source / design the product. It will be fun!! Arbonaut - we won't give you a commercial splitter that you can park next to your Superglide.....I'd rather us aim for a Ducati. No offense they are just more elegant.

DHT


----------



## Arbonaut (May 9, 2013)

DHT said:


> At some point in the near future we'll start a thread on designing a high end commercial splitter..... You'll have the opportunity to help us crowd source / design the product. It will be fun!! Arbonaut - we won't give you a commercial splitter that you can park next to your Superglide.....I'd rather us aim for a Ducati. No offense they are just more elegant.
> 
> DHT



Hahaha. Good one, Man. How about calling it , "The Logorotti." Put a iPOD on that thang so I can crank some Wagner or Mozart- OK? Consulting this crowd right here is a honey hole for designing anything woods related, you'll find. We haven't found much out there we can't break.


----------



## Preston (May 9, 2013)

I will say, DHT, you know you bikes. That Ducati is just bad to the frame/bone.


----------



## DHT (May 9, 2013)

Arbonaut said:


> Hahaha. Good one, Man. How about calling it , "The Logorotti." Put a iPOD on that thang so I can crank some Wagner or Mozart- OK? Consulting this crowd right here is a honey hole for designing anything woods related, you'll find. We haven't found much out there we can't break.



Logarotti

Logati

Splitacati

Logamborghini

Splitaborghini

Hold that thought....need to call our patent lawyer and get the trademarks!

Congrats you just helped name our commercial / rental line!


----------



## Arbonaut (May 9, 2013)

DHT said:


> Hold that thought....need to call our patent lawyer and get the trademarks!



The Hedge Hammer

Always glad to help the sponsors.


----------



## stihl023/5 (May 9, 2013)

Yes Ducati's are something to behold.



View attachment 294445


----------



## jags (May 9, 2013)

DHT - I am impressed with your approach. I am equally impressed with the basic design of this splitter. I will say, that I am on the bandwagon of filter position (why not move it closer to the valve?).

Good luck with this. And as you are doing now, listen to the folks that are responding. These fellas know firewood. A few of us (quite a few) have built our own to meet specific requirements (if you haven't seen the thread on the Catersplitter thread, do yourself a favor a give it a browse, Kevin did a bang up job).

I love the fact that you are asking questions and LISTENING to the answers. Good on ya.


----------



## DHT (May 9, 2013)

Again, thanks for the kind words. We will look into more filter options and placement, though in all honesty I have never heard of an issue. Furthermore it seems all of the competition is actually in a more vulnerable place than ours. We at least have a cradle to help prevent the log from falling off, and the filter is forward of the stripper plates. Nonetheless, point taken.


----------



## Cerran (May 9, 2013)

DHT said:


> Again, thanks for the kind words. We will look into more filter options and placement, though in all honesty I have never heard of an issue. Furthermore it seems all of the competition is actually in a more vulnerable place than ours. We at least have a cradle to help prevent the log from falling off, and the filter is forward of the stripper plates. Nonetheless, point taken.



Perhaps give people the option of purchasing additional guards for the filter and hoses and installing mounting brackets for that purpose?

Any idea on the availability of your product for West Coast dealers?


----------



## jags (May 9, 2013)

DHT said:


> Again, thanks for the kind words. We will look into more filter options and placement, though in all honesty I have never heard of an issue. Furthermore it seems all of the competition is actually in a more vulnerable place than ours. We at least have a cradle to help prevent the log from falling off, and the filter is forward of the stripper plates. Nonetheless, point taken.



DHT - that last pic does actually clarify the position a bit better. It does not appear to be very vulnerable to abuse in that pic.


----------



## bootsnall (May 22, 2013)

*This product in Australia*

I have just purchased the 22 ton Dirty Hands product but am waiting for it to be delivered. Here is a picture from the supplier with the filter lines.


----------



## half (May 22, 2013)

*filter position*

One of the other reasons I had for moving the filter, is if it is up by the valve bank, It makes it a doddle to change,,and you dont have to put the machine in a strange position to stop losing the hyd oil when you change it.


----------



## deranged (May 22, 2013)

If I could get someone to buy the wheels and tires that I have for sale, I'd have one of these ordered for sure. :bang: 

Anyone needs to 20's with 33's for a half ton Chevy or GMC?


----------



## nathon918 (May 22, 2013)

deranged said:


> If I could get someone to buy the wheels and tires that I have for sale, I'd have one of these ordered for sure. :bang:
> 
> Anyone needs to 20's with 33's for a half ton Chevy or GMC?



well of course noones buying em, 20's dont belong on a truck, 
unless its a 1 ton or bigger then 19.5' commercial wheels and tires or 22.5 semi wheels and tires all day


----------



## deranged (May 24, 2013)

Wheels sold, order has been placed. Will post pics and initial thoughts upon arrival.


----------



## Jedc43 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Splitter Update?*

Anyone have any reviews yet on this splitter?......Is anyone buying them?


----------



## deranged (Jun 3, 2013)

I received mine on Friday. 

Took about 30 minutes to assemble out of the crate. Put the hydraulic and engine oil in, put a little gas in it, set the choke and it started on the first pull. First cycle of the cylinder was all it took to get the air out, moves fast and smooth now. Only split a couple pieces to try it out, but so far it works great. 

I will post a full review with pictures later on. 

For anyone questioning whether or not to buy one of these, buy it. Even from a visual inspection, they are superior to the comparable Huskee splitters sold at TSC. Company has been stellar to deal with thus far.


----------



## DHT (Jun 3, 2013)

We are glad you are happy with it!



deranged said:


> I received mine on Friday.
> 
> Took about 30 minutes to assemble out of the crate. Put the hydraulic and engine oil in, put a little gas in it, set the choke and it started on the first pull. First cycle of the cylinder was all it took to get the air out, moves fast and smooth now. Only split a couple pieces to try it out, but so far it works great.
> 
> ...


----------



## deranged (Jun 18, 2013)

Dropping in for another update: 

Have about an hour's worth of use on the splitter now. Works great, zero issues with it, starts easy every time, cycles fast, splits everything with ease. 

Once I get some more hours on it I will follow through with my full review and pictures.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Our Tsc is out of them.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jun 18, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> Our Tsc is out of them.



That was quick. There was 2 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> That was quick. There was 2 a couple of weeks ago.



Last weekend they didn't have either brand.


----------



## DHT (Jun 21, 2013)

*Here are some pictures from a customer with a 22 ton*

We thought we'd share some pictures from a customer with a 22 ton who just received his splitter and promptly put 5 straight hours of use on it. He sent us an email letting us know how pleased he was with the product. Oh, and he towed it 2 hours into the mountains to get it to his house!


----------



## deranged (Jun 24, 2013)

I got another few hours of use in on mine this weekend, about a full cord of Shagbark and another cord of assorted walnut, elm and ash. No issues with the operation at all.


----------



## Jedc43 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Still interested*

I am still in the Market for a splitter...still interested in this model but waiting for it to hit the New England Area...hope it arrives soon or I will probably go with the Husky or the Rugged Split out of Rockland Mass..I have been checking the DHT website periodically but everything is still under construction...ah decisions decisions


----------



## DHT (Jun 25, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> I am still in the Market for a splitter...still interested in this model but waiting for it to hit the New England Area...hope it arrives soon or I will probably go with the Husky or the Rugged Split out of Rockland Mass..I have been checking the DHT website periodically but everything is still under construction...ah decisions decisions



Currently available @ LogSplittersDirect.com, powerequipmentdirect.com/, Amazon, select TSC stores. We are in the final stages of getting a dealer agreement in New England. Once it is official we can let you know.

Also will be online special order at Menards, Lowes and HomeDepot within the next month. Shoot us a PM if you have any other questions on where to get one!


----------



## apn73 (Jun 26, 2013)

big mog said:


> 2000lb does not a ton make, a short ton maybe, but not a real ton, 1 ton = 20cwt = 2240lb, american maths shortchanging folks again, lol


That's interesting, last time I checked you guys measure in metric _tonnes_ and those are 2204 lbs., or is 1000 kg? The only people that use the long ton are maritime types, of which I used to be. US company advertising tons is always assumed to be short ton, no bad on DHT's part.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jun 29, 2013)

Can I expect to see them in Canada any time soon?


----------



## stihly dan (Jun 29, 2013)

DHT said:


> Currently available @ LogSplittersDirect.com, powerequipmentdirect.com/, Amazon, select TSC stores. We are in the final stages of getting a dealer agreement in New England. Once it is official we can let you know.
> 
> Also will be online special order at Menards, Lowes and HomeDepot within the next month. Shoot us a PM if you have any other questions on where to get one!



No home depot crap for me thanks.


----------



## Jedc43 (Jul 3, 2013)

DHT said:


> Currently available @ LogSplittersDirect.com, powerequipmentdirect.com/, Amazon, select TSC stores. We are in the final stages of getting a dealer agreement in New England. Once it is official we can let you know....
> 
> Also will be online special order at Menards, Lowes and HomeDepot within the next month. Shoot us a PM if you have any other questions on where to get one!


 Yes please do


----------



## chaikwa (Jul 3, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> No home depot crap for me thanks.



Then go to Lowe's. It'll be better quality there!

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Jedc43 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Follow Up*



DHT said:


> Currently available @ LogSplittersDirect.com, powerequipmentdirect.com/, Amazon, select TSC stores. We are in the final stages of getting a dealer agreement in New England. Once it is official we can let you know.
> 
> Also will be online special order at Menards, Lowes and HomeDepot within the next month. Shoot us a PM if you have any other questions on where to get one!



Any word on the N.E. dealer agreement?


----------



## Jedc43 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Looking for Reviews*

I found a couple of reviews on logspltterdirect.com . They were favorable but looking for a bigger sampling..Has anyone heard anything positive or negative on these units yet? I figured their would be more by now..
thx,
Jed


----------



## deranged (Aug 3, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> I found a couple of reviews on logspltterdirect.com . They were favorable but looking for a bigger sampling..Has anyone heard anything positive or negative on these units yet? I figured their would be more by now..
> thx,
> Jed



I've been happy with mine, although I haven't used it as much I would have liked to yet. No complaints.


----------



## Jedc43 (Aug 3, 2013)

deranged said:


> I've been happy with mine, although I haven't used it as much I would have liked to yet. No complaints.


 27 or 28 ton unit?


----------



## deranged (Aug 4, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> 27 or 28 ton unit?



27 ton.


----------



## DHT (Aug 4, 2013)

Jed

Please PM us with your contact information including address and we will put you in touch with the dealer nearest you that will have the product. 

Though our store test with TSC was highly successful they have elected to stick with the "lesser" supplier that they have now after leveraging our successful test to work them down on cost. No worries for us we have plenty of opportunities to get our product to the people!!

Thanks,
DHT


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 4, 2013)

DHT said:


> Currently available @ LogSplittersDirect.com, powerequipmentdirect.com/, Amazon, select TSC stores. We are in the final stages of getting a dealer agreement in New England. Once it is official we can let you know.
> 
> Also will be online special order at Menards, Lowes and HomeDepot within the next month. Shoot us a PM if you have any other questions on where to get one!



I tried Menards, Lowes, and HD website tool finder or locator, you guys dont exist in their data base for some reason. Plenty of Swishers at these stores though.

Finally found a 28 ton model at LogSplitters Direct, backordered until later in Sept. , but at least available then.


----------



## DHT (Aug 4, 2013)

REJ2 said:


> I tried Menards, Lowes, and HD website tool finder or locator, you guys dont exist in their data base for some reason. Plenty of Swishers at these stores though.
> 
> Finally found a 28 ton model at LogSplitters Direct, backordered until later in Sept. , but at least available then.




REJ,

Getting set up online with the big boxes takes a surprising amount of work, red tape, and longer than we would like. We hope to everyone online shortly. As soon as they become available we will let everyone know. We love the fact that we have so many folks looking out for us, its a great testament to this forum.....part of the reason why we love it so!

DHT


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 5, 2013)

DHT 28 ton cycle time is 10.5 seconds
DHT 27 ton cycle time is 14 seconds, as published per DHT website. The 28 ton with the 9.5 Kolher motor is what im eyeing. Its $300 more than the 27 ton but still affordable at $1,700.


----------



## blue66 (Aug 15, 2013)

Whats the availablilty on these? Looking at speeco but these look interesting.


----------



## USAmadeforme (Aug 15, 2013)

*Good for you Butch!!!*



nathon918 said:


> not everyone...



Butch, 

Thank you for being savvy enough to know that "finished" in the USA does not mean "Made in the USA! Far from it... You are quite correct Sir - not all log-splitters are fabricated and "partially" assembled in China. My friends and I are fanatics about buying our outdoor products that are made here - when we can find them. We all use ______ log-splitters that are actually produced in the USA! The engines are Made in the USA. Look at the quality of the welds - the powder painting - the heavy duty I-Beam construction - and the Made in the USA Flag! Not "assembled" in the USA like on the competition. And the only reason they are "assembled" here is to save money on ocean freight! Thanks for not being fooled butch. We love our American made ______ splitters and would not consider using anything else.

USAmadeforme


----------



## DHT (Aug 16, 2013)

blue66 said:


> Whats the availablilty on these? Looking at speeco but these look interesting.



Blue

We have plenty in our warehouse ready to ship. Feel free to PM if you are interested!!

DHT


----------



## USAmadeforme (Aug 16, 2013)

*I am really sorry for being honest in my last posting*

I just found out this morning that the name of the USA made splitter company that my friends and prefer to use has been removed from my comments since the company I referenced - does not support/advertise on this web-site. I guess this will be my final post as I can not see myself spending time on a site where you need to "pay to play". I was even told by someone that it was in "bad taste" to reference another brand on the thread I happened to respond to. Well - there were many references to SPEECO on that same thread. Oh wait one minute - I see why that is A-OK - SPEECO is also a paid advertiser. That explains it all. So have fun people - I and my friends will enjoy what we do in Texas - supporting and using American made products whenever we are able. And, telling the truth about them and how they perform. See y'all down the road!

USAmadeforme - over and out!




USAmadeforme said:


> Butch,
> 
> Thank you for being savvy enough to know that "finished" in the USA does not mean "Made in the USA! Far from it... You are quite correct Sir - not all log-splitters are fabricated and "partially" assembled in China. My friends and I are fanatics about buying our outdoor products that are made here - when we can find them. We all use ______ log-splitters that are actually produced in the USA! The engines are Made in the USA. Look at the quality of the welds - the powder painting - the heavy duty I-Beam construction - and the Made in the USA Flag! Not "assembled" in the USA like on the competition. And the only reason they are "assembled" here is to save money on ocean freight! Thanks for not being fooled butch. We love our American made ______ splitters and would not consider using anything else.
> 
> USAmadeforme


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 16, 2013)

USAmadeforme said:


> I just found out this morning that the name of the USA made splitter company that my friends and prefer to use has been removed from my comments since the company I referenced - does not support/advertise on this web-site. I guess this will be my final post as I can not see myself spending time on a site where you need to "pay to play". I was even told by someone that it was in "bad taste" to reference another brand on the thread I happened to respond to. Well - there were many references to SPEECO on that same thread. Oh wait one minute - I see why that is A-OK - SPEECO is also a paid advertiser. That explains it all. So have fun people - I and my friends will enjoy what we do in Texas - supporting and using American made products whenever we are able. And, telling the truth about them and how they perform. See y'all down the road!
> 
> USAmadeforme - over and out!



I could have handled the situation differently. Not better for you differently, but differently. There's a big difference between coming here and saying what brand of tool you use, sponsored or not, in a thread showing what you do and how you use the tool, and blatantly coming into a thread to steer people away from a sponsors product.

Now, I'm gonna handle things a bit differently. Have a nice life.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 16, 2013)

*Non sponsor advertising*

If Steve doesn't mind I'll add a little to this. The administrators and moderators know that it's virtually impossible not to mention brand names. We tend to cut a lot of slack on that, our sponsors understand the problem and most of the membership does as well.

Our sponsors are a big part of why we can make a forum like this available. Without their contributions this would be a much smaller and less informative place. Several of our sponsors make a real effort to provide information and services far beyond the scope of what's required. We appreciate that and it adds immeasurably to the knowledge available here.

Our sponsors pay to advertise here and allowing non sponsors to advertise for free just isn't right.

The main thing we ask is that you not post links or phone numbers or addresses of companies that offer products in direct competition to those of our sponsors. We're well aware that that's a difficult task and we appreciate the effort involved. 

If you have a question about whether or not your post constitutes non sponsor advertising you can PM the moderators before you post it and we'll let you know. If you see a post that obviously contains non sponsor advertising please report the post and we'll deal with it.

Thanks.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 16, 2013)

And if you get a gentle nudge from one of the mods as a reminder to play by the rules, just keep in mind they dont get paid a cent either for all their hard work around here. Hell, I wouldnt want to babysit half the guys around here for nuthin! heck, i dont reckon you could even pay me for that!

Thanks mods for all that you do around here, I know it aint pleasant being the law sometimes.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 16, 2013)

avalancher said:


> And if you get a gentle nudge from one of the mods as a reminder to play by the rules, just keep in mind they dont get paid a cent either for all their hard work around here. Hell, I wouldnt want to babysit half the guys around here for nuthin! heck, i dont reckon you could even pay me for that!
> 
> Thanks mods for all that you do around here, I know it aint pleasant being the law sometimes.



Thanks, Av. It means a lot coming from a guy like you.

To some, I'm sure I'll come across as anti-Made In America commie loving scum, but so be it. I'm the first to buy USA made if I can afford it, and my job directly depends on others doing the same, but everyone has the same set of rules to play by.


----------



## DHT (Aug 16, 2013)

Lets get back on topic..... How about our new 3 point model??


----------



## whatsgnu (Aug 16, 2013)

How much for the 3pt splitter and when is it available ?


----------



## griffonks (Aug 16, 2013)

To some said:


> The Texan seemed to be just another troll, thanks to Steve for keeping the board as clean as possible


----------



## rollon (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay, I have never posted on this forum because I enjoy the reading and tend to learn more with my mouth shut. So hello to everyone. 

Now, a brief explanation of why I have decided to post. I purchased a 27 ton unit directly from the company in early July and received excellent customer service. The purchase was made easy and the shipping was quick. However, that's about where it ended. 

One of the stub axles had an incomplete weld so I took pictures and forwarded them to the company. They replied that it wouldn't be an issue and not to worry. I however felt that I paid for a complete product with no flaws. So, we agreed that a complete replacement wasn't necessary. I would fix the weld myself and they would ship a 4 way wedge no charge for my trouble. 

Well, to date a wedge hasn't been shipped and no one will respond to my emails or phone messages. 

This is just my experience and yours may vary. I would maybe consider this if you are looking at this brand of log splitter. If they decide to make it right I will post a full retraction.


----------



## DHT (Aug 18, 2013)

Rollon, please PM us with your contact details and we will call you Monday morning to address any issues you might have. I apologize for any inconvenience but I do not have any knowledge of emails from you so please have those handy as well.
Thanks
DHT

Ps if you were promised a wedge and have not received it that is because they are on back order


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 19, 2013)

rollon said:


> Okay, I have never posted on this forum because I enjoy the reading and tend to learn more with my mouth shut. So hello to everyone.
> 
> Now, a brief explanation of why I have decided to post. I purchased a 27 ton unit directly from the company in early July and received excellent customer service. The purchase was made easy and the shipping was quick. However, that's about where it ended.
> 
> ...





Sounds like you're a shake-down artist.:msp_scared:



Mr. HE


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 20, 2013)

DHT,

What is an adjustable detent valve? What does it do? 

Also, how does the 4-way wedge work? Does is slip over the existing wedge or do you have to manually remove the 2-way wedge and install the 4-way wedge?

Hinerman


----------



## DHT (Aug 20, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> DHT,
> 
> What is an adjustable detent valve? What does it do?
> 
> ...



The adjustable detent allows you to adjust the pressure at which the valve will kick back into neutral when pulled into the retract position. Without the adjustable detent if the detent mechanism wears out, or the spring is weak, the valve will not stay in the retract position until the wedge is fully retracted.....which means the user has to hold the valve in the reverse position. This is annoying at best, and customers usually end up replacing the whole detent assembly. This design eliminates that concern.

Below is a picture of our 4 way system

View attachment 310526


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 20, 2013)

DHT said:


> The adjustable detent allows you to adjust the pressure at which the valve will kick back into neutral when pulled into the retract position. Without the adjustable detent if the detent mechanism wears out, or the spring is weak, the valve will not stay in the retract position until the wedge is fully retracted.....which means the user has to hold the valve in the reverse position. This is annoying at best, and customers usually end up replacing the whole detent assembly. This design eliminates that concern.
> 
> Below is a picture of our 4 way system
> 
> View attachment 310526



Thank you for the explanation. Another question: Is there a way for the consumer (me) to adjust where the ram stops when retracted? For instance, I cut all my wood to 16-17 inches. Is there a way to stop the retraction at say 18-19 inches instead of the full 24-25 inches? I have never owned a splitter so I apologize if this question is elementary. Hinerman


----------



## Cerran (Aug 20, 2013)

USAmadeforme said:


> I just found out this morning that the name of the USA made splitter company that my friends and prefer to use has been removed from my comments since the company I referenced - does not support/advertise on this web-site. I guess this will be my final post as I can not see myself spending time on a site where you need to "pay to play". I was even told by someone that it was in "bad taste" to reference another brand on the thread I happened to respond to. Well - there were many references to SPEECO on that same thread. Oh wait one minute - I see why that is A-OK - SPEECO is also a paid advertiser. That explains it all. So have fun people - I and my friends will enjoy what we do in Texas - supporting and using American made products whenever we are able. And, telling the truth about them and how they perform. See y'all down the road!
> 
> USAmadeforme - over and out!



I have to wonder what kind of #### you are in real life to come to a board like this and dis a sponsor's product simply because you're making the claim that their product isn't 100% US made parts which is difficult to attain these days anyway. 

So far the DHT rep has shown a great interest in customer service and showcasing all of the features of the products as well as even taking suggestions received on the board.

In my mind customer service counts for more then where all the components are made.


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

*suggestions to DHT (or any log splitter builder)*

DHT,
I am looking to purchase a splitter for my personal use as I now burn wood to heat my house for the most part. I've been looking for an inexpensive unit (was trying to spend $1k) but I'd rather get a bit of quality then save a few bucks. I've looked and "researched" them all (online and in person....), compared features, prices, speed, design, others opinions... This unit looks pretty good and is affordable for me. 

Just a few helpful suggestions/wish list for you from me:
1. Allow for the log cradle/catcher to be installed on both sides, an add-on option or something. I need and like a large cradle, on both sides. Makes loading logs easier, just drop the log on the cradle and it rolls down to the beam.

2. Instead of the flip down stand, use a real trailer wheel with adjustable height. This way we can roll the entire unit without having to pick up the tongue weight, and you can adjust the height when on un-even ground. Harbor frieght sells those trailer wheel jack thingy's for $19, so it won't cost anything/much to add.

3. Offset the beam to one side a little bit. This will give you more space for the motor on the opposite side, but more importantly give the user lots of space to walk right up to the beam on the work side to load / unload logs and splits. So the wheel/axel is not in the way of your feet.... I recently saw a Troy B. 27 ton unit at lowes like this, and it looks to be a genious idea. Looks to be very comfortable to work with.

Good luck!


----------



## rollon (Aug 20, 2013)

So, a quick update. 

After I posted I was quickly contacted by who I believe is the president of the company personally and on a Sunday afternoon my time. Which would make it close to 7 his time. He was very pleasant to speak with and very apologetic. 

After a long conversation it appears that somewhere there was a breakdown in communications and that was the reason for the extended delay. We agreed upon a mutual decision and everything was made right. 

It was very refreshing to deal with a company who's leadership will take the time to talk with a consumer. I would have no qualms about buying from DHT in the future and most likely will.


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

*Question*

Ok, I'm going to pick one of these up from Logsplitterdirect....

So how should one /or what should one use to make the decision on which unit to get, the 22 or the 27 besides the extra $200?

The 22 ton is a bit faster (faster cycle time), and is $200 cheaper.

The 27 ton is a bit stronger I guess, but at the cost of being slower (larger piston, same motor).

Am I missing anything else I should consider? I currently use and get away with the little 5 ton electic unit. So I don't think the extra tonnage will be required for my use.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> Ok, I'm going to pick one of these up from Logsplitterdirect....
> 
> So how should one /or what should one use to make the decision on which unit to get, the 22 or the 27 besides the extra $200?
> 
> ...


If you're getting by with an electric one, You ain't gonna believe the power a hydraulic has.


----------



## Machria (Aug 22, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> If you're getting by with an electric one, You ain't gonna believe the power a hydraulic has.



The 5 ton electric is Hydrolic, just uses an electric motor to run pump instead of a gas motor.  But I know what your saying/really mean....


----------



## Jedc43 (Aug 24, 2013)

rollon said:


> So, a quick update.
> 
> After I posted I was quickly contacted by who I believe is the president of the company personally and on a Sunday afternoon my time. Which would make it close to 7 his time. He was very pleasant to speak with and very apologetic.
> 
> ...


 I guess the shakedown pays off,,,


----------



## Machria (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone else get of these 22 ton units, comments...?

DHT, I assume all the units selling now have hte re-directed filter line....?


----------



## Machria (Aug 27, 2013)

DHT said:


> We thought we'd share some pictures from a customer with a 22 ton who just received his splitter and promptly put 5 straight hours of use on it. He sent us an email letting us know how pleased he was with the product. Oh, and he towed it 2 hours into the mountains to get it to his house!



Love the WHITE button down dress shirt for splitting wood!  Either your not married OR, you received some "scolding" when you came in that day? :msp_wink:

Any update, hows it going?


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 27, 2013)

So since TSC is out is there any other places selling them in N. Michigan?


----------



## apn73 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jedc43 said:


> I guess the shakedown pays off,,,


That's one of the benefits of having a company president interacting in an open forum with his target market. Say something even slightly negative and he's on it.


----------



## rollon (Aug 31, 2013)

I won't try to change anyone's mind about trying to shakedown DHT. However, what I have walked away from this experience with is that DHT is not only a company willing to take advise from customers but potential customers. And, if the occasion arises that a customer may have a problem they are going to go out of their way to make it right. 

If DHT continues to run their business with this in mind they are going to be around a long time.


----------



## Jedc43 (Aug 31, 2013)

rollon said:


> I won't try to change anyone's mind about trying to shakedown DHT. However, what I have walked away from this experience with is that DHT is not only a company willing to take advise from customers but potential customers. And, if the occasion arises that a customer may have a problem they are going to go out of their way to make it right.
> 
> If DHT continues to run their business with this in mind they are going to be around a long time.


 It all sounds good to me but I would like to see more reviews on the operation of this product. I was really interested in buying this unit but I think I will wait till next year...looks like I am renting again. Please, anyone who has bought this product, give us a full review.


----------



## rollon (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay, that's fair. It is a busy time at work for me so if I am able I will post a review. I've only put 8 cords through mine but will try to give as much information as possible.


----------



## splitter77 (Sep 5, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> So since TSC is out is there any other places selling them in N. Michigan?



I am not sure about about which stores physically stock them, that may be a question for DHT but you can also get them shipped to you direct: DHT Log Splitters

They look very similar to an Iron & Oak but don't have the fenders or the bolt on tires. (Or the price tag!)


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Dedicated Horizontal Splitters*

DHT - Are you planning to add dedicated horizontal splitters to your line in the future?
If so: Outfeed tables, log lift, comfortable beam height ~ 34", cycle times < 10 sec, oil cooler, ... 
(I hate having to work bent over! Picking splits back up off the ground is not an option!)

I rarely see these splitters at box stores. If one would have been available I would have considered it strongly. Instead I ended up building my own. I have folks asking where they could find one like mine & other than ordering one off the internet, I wouldn't know. There just isn't a source locally in mid-Mo. 

If you do add dedicated horizontal splitters to your inventory, I would be very happy to send folks your way.


----------



## DHT (Sep 9, 2013)

Oliver1655 said:


> DHT - Are you planning to add dedicated horizontal splitters to your line in the future?
> If so: Outfeed tables, log lift, comfortable beam height ~ 34", cycle times < 10 sec, oil cooler, ...
> (I hate having to work bent over! Picking splits back up off the ground is not an option!)
> 
> ...



Thanks Oliver. We will certainly consider such a model in the future, and happily run it by the forum!


----------



## blades (Sep 9, 2013)

Machria said:


> Love the WHITE button down dress shirt for splitting wood!  Either your not married OR, you received some "scolding" when you came in that day? :msp_wink:
> 
> Any update, hows it going?



Hey I resent that , I got a lot of left over white shirts just like from back in the day, got to wear them out some how. Kinda like the cloth diapers from the kids, made great spill picker uppers ( yes, they were laundered before their new function.).


----------



## keenan13 (Sep 24, 2013)

*27 Ton*

Just wanted to add some pictures for people who may be interested in the 27 ton dirty hand tools log splitter


----------



## keenan13 (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 315772
View attachment 315773
View attachment 315774


----------



## keenan13 (Sep 24, 2013)

I thought people might be curious to know what the crate looks like i know i was


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Sep 24, 2013)

DHT said:


> We have sold many of these already in the AUS and NZ market. Those guys are about as hard core as they come. Thus far, no complaints, no issues!



really?


----------



## deranged (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a complaint regarding mine;





I haven't got to use it enough. 



Works great, had time to do the first oil change on the engine, figured I'd warm it up first, that Kohler fired up on the second pull after sitting for probably 6 weeks. Excellent choice on the engine. Things has split everything I have put in front of it with ease. I plan on using it this weekend, so I will get some pictures of it and my move it around set-up.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 24, 2013)

Fixed.


----------



## DHT (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone! We just wanted to let everyone know that our DHT 27 Ton Kohler powered Log Splitter unit is now stocked at all Menards stores. Right now there is an 11% rebate available on everything in the store, power equipment included! Happy Splitting! Cheers.


----------



## Jedc43 (Jan 12, 2014)

DHT said:


> Happy New Year everyone! We just wanted to let everyone know that our DHT 27 Ton Kohler powered Log Splitter unit is now stocked at all Menards stores. Right now there is an 11% rebate available on everything in the store, power equipment included! Happy Splitting! Cheers.


 That's great but doesn't help me in Massachusettes..... I guess that they are not flying off the shelves yet. Its to bad that the area of the country that uses splitters the most does not have a store that stocks these units


----------



## Flying (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm looking at the 28 ton splitter. Could you post a pic of the 4 way wedge again. I can't seem to be able to see the one you already posted. Also when I purchase it if it doesn't have the 90 on the pump how would I go about to get one? Where can I purchase the accessories for it? Everywhere I have looked doesn't carry them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DHT (Jan 17, 2014)

Flying said:


> I'm looking at the 28 ton splitter. Could you post a pic of the 4 way wedge again. I can't seem to be able to see the one you already posted. Also when I purchase it if it doesn't have the 90 on the pump how would I go about to get one? Where can I purchase the accessories for it? Everywhere I have looked doesn't carry them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Here are some pictures of the 4 way wedge system. Note that you can raise and lower the 4 way to (3) positions. If you want to switch back to a 2-way you get that component included with new stripper plates.




















PM us for places to purchase.
Thanks,
DHT


----------



## cheeves (Jan 17, 2014)

avalancher said:


> Please tell me something, its a question I have asked a jillion salesguys, reps from companies, and anyone who would listen. Why in the heck do splitter manufacturers insist on sticking those hoses and filters exactly where chunks of wood are sure to fall? I even drew you a few arrows to point em out.
> 
> The filter assembly ought to be easy to protect, simply weld a plate over the top to the oil tank. it would save a busted hose right when you need it least, and would cost pennies. The pump?Turn the dang thing one turn sideways so that the hose is pointed towards the hitch, there again saving the hose. And if you feel generous, mount a plate over the pump to protect it as well. i see this design over and over again, and its infuriating. My Speeco 35 ton is the same way, and I had to remedy this problem myself with a scrap piece of metal to protect the fluid filter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jedc43 (Jan 17, 2014)

dyuti nth yuoiu the rtye dfgr rjjv jivooopv vhd frtu jufokr rkfl dljg
thd,
mdkf


----------



## Flying (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for the pics. That was a fast reply! I'm new too the form and will have to wait to pm you. Thank you. I think I'm going to purchase online from Wood splitter direct but the don't sell the accessories. I will pm when I can.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jan 18, 2014)

I like your option for the three heights, what are the three heights in inches?


----------



## DHT (Jan 20, 2014)

Roughly each height is designed for use on 8", 10.5", and 13" dia logs. That would be the ideal dia to create (4) equal splits.



Oliver1655 said:


> I like your option for the three heights, what are the three heights in inches?


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Jan 20, 2014)

Can the 4-way wedge be used on the Speeco/Husky splitters? I know they would come in contact with the uprights, but if I was to grind them down would the wedge still work on that beam?


----------



## DHT (Jan 20, 2014)

luckydozenfarm said:


> Can the 4-way wedge be used on the Speeco/Husky splitters? I know they would come in contact with the uprights, but if I was to grind them down would the wedge still work on that beam?



Sorry, it will not work with a Huskee. Our beam shape is different.


----------



## littlechub (Jan 22, 2014)

Is this the same splitter being sold at orschelin farm stores and branded "country tough"? I looked at one this evening and it looks identical best I can tell.


----------



## ttyR2 (Jan 22, 2014)

When I go to purchase one of these DHT 28 ton splitters, how do I spec the 4-way wedge? Is that something any vendor can order along with the splitter? Is there a part number I need to reference?


----------



## DHT (Jan 23, 2014)

The "Country Tough" Splitters at Orschelin are the same SpeeCo units you buy at TSC. 



littlechub said:


> Is this the same splitter being sold at orschelin farm stores and branded "country tough"? I looked at one this evening and it looks identical best I can tell.


----------



## DHT (Jan 23, 2014)

ttyR2 said:


> When I go to purchase one of these DHT 28 ton splitters, how do I spec the 4-way wedge? Is that something any vendor can order along with the splitter? Is there a part number I need to reference?



The PN for the 4 way wedge system is 100349. Yes it can be ordered with the splitter from any vendor. Thanks!


----------



## Gkiesel (Jan 24, 2014)

DHT said:


> REJ,
> 
> Getting set up online with the big boxes takes a surprising amount of work, red tape, and longer than we would like. We hope to everyone online shortly. As soon as they become available we will let everyone know. We love the fact that we have so many folks looking out for us, its a great testament to this forum.....part of the reason why we love it so!
> 
> ...





DHT said:


> Jed
> 
> Please PM us with your contact information including address and we will put you in touch with the dealer nearest you that will have the product.
> 
> ...


 Dear DHT concerning the expierience with TSC leveraging their supplier on cost. Please resist building your logsplitters to a price point acceptable to the big box stores. Too many manufacturers have sacrificed quality for price. bushings instead of bearings, things like that. Market to those who appreciate quality. Thank You. George


----------



## Gkiesel (Jan 24, 2014)

Gkiesel said:


> Dear DHT concerning the expierience with TSC leveraging their supplier on cost. Please resist building your logsplitters to a price point acceptable to the big box stores. Too many manufacturers have sacrificed quality for price. bushings instead of bearings, things like that. Market to those who appreciate quality. Thank You. George


----------



## Gkiesel (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all. Just ordered the 28 ton model based on the recommendations of this site and the involvement of DHT on this site. I'll post some pics when it arrives. george


----------



## Gkiesel (Feb 10, 2014)

JUst got my 28 ton model last week. No issues so far. Very nice machine. Watch setting up with the vent cap on the low side, it will make a big mess. Ask me how i know


----------



## ttyR2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Gkeisel, what real-world cycle times are you seeing with your 28 ton DHT splitter?


----------



## Gkiesel (Feb 11, 2014)

Honestly don't know yet. Were just about shut down here in NJ for a bit. expecting another 8-12 inches of snow tomorrow. My wood pile is out int he woods. I'll time it and report back. George


----------



## bartz118 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is a video of the first log we split with the 27 ton splitter. I need to adjust the log catcher.


----------



## ttyR2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not to resurrect this thread again, but I'm about ready to drop the coin on the 28 ton unit. Other than the 4-way wedge option, are there any other options available for this splitter that might be interesting?

Update:
I just got a response from Log Splitters Direct and they can't source the 4-way attachment. Can you recommend a vendor who will ship and can include the 4-way attachment, or can I get a price for buying the 4-way kit directly from DHT?


----------



## DHT (Feb 26, 2014)

ttyR2 said:


> Not to resurrect this thread again, but I'm about ready to drop the coin on the 28 ton unit. Other than the 4-way wedge option, are there any other options available for this splitter that might be interesting?
> 
> Update:
> I just got a response from Log Splitters Direct and they can't source the 4-way attachment. Can you recommend a vendor who will ship and can include the 4-way attachment, or can I get a price for buying the 4-way kit directly from DHT?



Log Splitters Direct will have them but unfortunately we are sold out at the moment. We will have more 4 ways available around the end of March. At that time you should be able to buy them from them. We apologize for the delay, they were more popular than expected.


----------



## WoodMOJoe (Feb 26, 2014)

DHT...any chance of a manufacturer-sponsored discount on the 22 or 27-ton splitters this spring/summer?

Thanks


----------



## ttyR2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Someone at Log Splitters Direct said that they weren't able to custom order accessories at all, but someone (maybe you) said that I could order the 4-way kit directly from DHT if necessary. That's good enough for me.


----------



## WoodMOJoe (Mar 11, 2014)

WoodMOJoe said:


> DHT...any chance of a manufacturer-sponsored discount on the 22 or 27-ton splitters this spring/summer?
> 
> Thanks



Trying again, thanks.


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 11, 2014)

DHT,
dang good job on the 4 way design , like how it floats a little , that's good to have with some twisted grained wood.
best 4 way I have seen for a H/V splitter.
think you might have another buyer

can I drive over and get one when you get them stock this summer or fall?


----------



## ttyR2 (Mar 12, 2014)

I wondered about the "slop" in the single wedge as it runs down the guides, but when I was splitting some nasty elm chunks, I could see the advantage of the wedge not being snug and allowed to float around. Works slick.

I'm tickled with my DHT 28 ton.


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree think its a good idea and glad to see it works good too.


----------



## Flying (Mar 18, 2014)

Just purchased the DHT 28 ton splitter from wood splitter direct. I can't wait to have some fun slitting some apple wood.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttyR2 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think you'll love it, Flying. I love mine. I'm glad I sprang for the 28 ton version. Faster cycle times than the others.

Be sure to check *all* bolts for tightness. I used blue Loctite on any bolts with a lot of vibration (like the pump flange mount on the engine).

Only put in 4.5 gallons of hydraulic fluid before bleeding the air out of the system. The instructions that come with yours may be wrong and say something like "4, 5 gallons". Once bled by cycling the cylinder in and out a number of times, then top off.

Use appropriate thread sealant on both of the hoses that aren't attached. Make sure NOT to get any bits of it into the hydraulic system itself.

(changed the Teflon tape recommendation after being chastised by more serious types on the forum)


----------



## Flying (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I will let you know how it goes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttyR2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh...and check to make sure the engine to pump coupler is aligned properly. The parting line on the coupler should feel smooth all the way around. Mine was misaligned about 1/16". Just takes a wrench and rubber mallet to adjust it.


----------



## jthornton (Mar 18, 2014)

ttyR2 said:


> Only put in 4.5 gallons of hydraulic fluid before bleeding the air out of the system. The instructions that come with yours may be wrong and say something like "4, 5 gallons". Once bled by cycling the cylinder in and out a number of times, then top off.



4,5 is common form for 4.5 in Europe and other areas of the world.

JT


----------



## ttyR2 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm well aware of that...but it's inappropriate in the US, and caused a huge mess when I misinterpreted it as "4 or 5 gallons".


----------



## Flying (Mar 27, 2014)

I got it and love it! Splits the hard apple wood really well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Como (Mar 27, 2014)

jthornton said:


> 4,5 is common form for 4.5 in Europe and other areas of the world.
> 
> JT


Odd, I have never heard of that, plus Euro land is Metric so it would be liters.

5 US gallons is nearly 4 Imperial Gallons, but you would not express it that way either.


----------



## jthornton (Mar 27, 2014)

Como said:


> Odd, I have never heard of that, plus Euro land is Metric so it would be liters.
> 
> 5 US gallons is nearly 4 Imperial Gallons, but you would not express it that way either.



I'd guess the instructions were written by someone who's native language is not English so a mish mash of everything shows up and usually contains statements that make no sense at all in English.

JT


----------



## DHT (Mar 27, 2014)

Like we said, it was an error on our part on the initial release of the manual. If you check the version released on our website it has been updated.


----------



## Como (Mar 27, 2014)

I was looking at the site, saw the powered wheelbarrow but not where you can buy it from, I tried some of the links, did a google, nothing.


----------



## ttyR2 (Mar 27, 2014)

You can buy them from various places. Have a look: http://www.dirtyhandtools.com/Where to Buy Page.html
I personally bought from Woodsplitterdirect.com.


----------



## ttyR2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Page 23 of the manual from the DHT website still shows (as of 3/27/2014) an odd wording for the fluid capacity. "Fill the hydraulic tank with approximately 5 to 4 gallons of hydraulic oil." Imho, it should say fill with 4 gallons, purge the system of air, then top off.


----------



## DHT (Mar 28, 2014)

ttyR2 said:


> Page 23 of the manual from the DHT website still shows (as of 3/27/2014) an odd wording for the fluid capacity. "Fill the hydraulic tank with approximately 5 to 4 gallons of hydraulic oil." Imho, it should say fill with 4 gallons, purge the system of air, then top off.



Please refresh your browser when you down load the manual. The information is updated. Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## DHT (Mar 28, 2014)

Como said:


> I was looking at the site, saw the powered wheelbarrow but not where you can buy it from, I tried some of the links, did a google, nothing.



It's not released yet. Hopefully coming this summer! Stay tuned, seems to be a fair bit of interest.


----------



## ttyR2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep. It says 4 gallons to start now.


----------



## bootsnall (Apr 22, 2014)

deepsouth said:


> Where could I have a look for these in Tasmania?
> 
> Interested.....
> 
> ...


Hi Ian - I bought the 22 ton model last year. It is a very strong machine and has already split quite a few trailer loads of gum, bloodwood and ironbark. Some of theses were quite large in diameter as we cut up fallen trees and it did not budge at any of them. Stuff the axe bounces off were not a problem. The axe has now become obsolete!! I am a very happy customer and would recommend one.
Barry


----------



## Jedc43 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello all,
Well I finally pulled the trigger on the 28 Ton DHT Log splitter.. I have to say that so far that I am very impressed with this unit. As you all know I have been doing research on various splitters under $2000 for some time now and I decided to go with DHT. The thing that troubled me about deciding what splitter to purchase was the lack of reviews on certain units so I decided to give a review on the DHT splitter on Youtube. I tried to give my take on this thing from start to finish. Please check out my review if you are interested in buying this unit, maybe some of your questions will be answered or maybe not. At least you get to see this thing in operation. If anyone has any questions ,I would be glad to try and answer them if I can. There are many parts to this video. If you just want to see it run then watch this one.  
Thx,
Jed


----------



## zogger (Apr 24, 2014)

Jedc43 said:


> Hello all,
> Well I finally pulled the trigger on the 28 Ton DHT Log splitter.. I have to say that so far that I am very impressed with this unit. As you all know I have been doing research on various splitters under $2000 for some time now and I decided to go with DHT. The thing that troubled me about deciding what splitter to purchase was the lack of reviews on certain units so I decided to give a review on the DHT splitter on Youtube. I tried to give my take on this thing from start to finish. Please check out my review if you are interested in buying this unit, maybe some of your questions will be answered or maybe not. At least you get to see this thing in operation. If anyone has any questions ,I would be glad to try and answer them if I can. There are many parts to this video. If you just want to see it run then watch this one.
> Thx,
> Jed



Looks good to me!

You a strong boy, ha! I'd have to be rolling them things and splitting smaller to chunk them around like that.

Hey, on that hillside..just thinkin..if it was in horizontal mode, just a ramp to the splitter, load up the ramp, split away.


----------



## ttyR2 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice video, Jed. I love my 28 ton DHT. The scale tape only lasted through a couple rounds on my splitter as well. Nice thought, but needs to be stamped in to the beam.


----------



## Jedc43 (Apr 24, 2014)

zogger said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> You a strong boy, ha! I'd have to be rolling them things and splitting smaller to chunk them around like that.
> 
> Hey, on that hillside..just thinkin..if it was in horizontal mode, just a ramp to the splitter, load up the ramp, split away.


 Nah...I like it in verticle mode...doesn't bother my back at all ,I am comfortable


----------



## jburner (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a question about what comes with the 22 ton from HD. Is it shipped with hydraulic fluid in it or not?


----------



## DHT (Jul 1, 2014)

jburner said:


> I have a question about what comes with the 22 ton from HD. Is it shipped with hydraulic fluid in it or not?



Not shipped with oils when purchased from HD


----------



## Flying (Sep 1, 2014)

I have chopped 8 cords with and it just doesn't stop. The hard apple wood splits great. Doesn't matter if it is wet or dry. Love the spitter! DHT has done a great job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WyoShorty (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all,
I've been sitting on the side lines for a long time reading the posts that I have interest in since I joined ArboristSite and that I don't really have anything to contribute. And finally I have something that is maybe worth sharing. I recently purchased a 27 ton dirty hands log splitter and thought I would put in some positive feedback for this DHT product. Only have about 4 hrs on it now splitting the smallest of rounds up to about 20" rounds all soft wood as hard wood is just not available in this part of the country and from a home owner's side I am quite pleased with this splitter. I think as long as I take care of it I will get many years of service out of it at 5+ cords of wood a year there for getting my moneys worth from this purchase. Years ago I have done some logging and worked for a couple of commercial fire wood cutters but mostly just cut wood for the home stubborn to split wood by hand forever. With that said I have had quite a few hrs hands on with commercial grade equipment and home owner equipment that I base this post on for what it is worth. Bottom line I am happy with this 27 ton dirty hands splitter and believe it is correct for my needs. Attached are a couple of pictures of my sons helping me cut and split a little wood. Sorry I had already split up the bigger rounds I had cut up and didn't think about taking pictures at the time. Hope everyone will enjoy another home owner's attempt at cutting winter heating cost and the warmth you only get from wood stove heat.
Thanks


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 8, 2014)

Pretty country there, WyoBoy, looks like a fun place to work.



Mr. HE


----------



## WyoShorty (Sep 11, 2014)

Hddnis,
I think it is. Can never get enough of the mountains.


----------



## fred bergman (Feb 1, 2015)

bought one last night


----------



## Preston (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade to a little larger unit, but my question is why put a 13 gal pump on a 5 gal usable oil tank capacity. Wouldn't 12 gal be a better choice for heat buildup? I like the looks of your unit. Where would I find one in Georgia?


----------



## mr simpel (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats! I purchased a 22T in Oct. So far it has worked great. Oak, hickory, elm and whatever else it has split. Starts easily on first or second pull. So far very pleased


----------



## Tim4 (Nov 26, 2015)

There is only one thing better than seeing a stack of free rounds and that is seeing the $800.00 DHT splitter ready to work them up. 

I can't compare it to $5,000.00 splitters, I can only compare it to every other splitter that I've ever owned. 

The DHT just does what is asked of it without complaint. At about one year in with it, I couldn't ask for more. Thanks DHT.


----------



## cigmaker (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't wanna meet you in a dark alley if you pick those up and split em horizontally.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 27, 2015)

Tim4 said:


> There is only one thing better than seeing a stack of free rounds and that is seeing the $800.00 DHT splitter ready to work them up.
> 
> I can't compare it to $5,000.00 splitters, I can only compare it to every other splitter that I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


did you fab up the log catcher? looks good. close-up pics? thanks


----------



## Tim4 (Nov 27, 2015)

cigmaker said:


> I don't wanna meet you in a dark alley if you pick those up and split em horizontally.



Oh, no way. That is one of the beauties of the tilt, we bust a bunch of them in half, maybe thirds, on the vertical position and then switch to horizontal.


----------



## 740jsmayle (Nov 30, 2015)

DHT is a very good company to deal with. I have had no problems with the 1st one we purchased once I got the bugs worked out. Notice I said 1st I purchased the 2nd 22 ton yesterday. Originally my FIL and I planned to share one and we did but it became a hassle to haul it back and forth so I purchased the second . I highly recommend this splitter I have yet to put a piece of wood on it that it cannot handle . For a firewood hack who splits 6-10 cord a year I'd say it is hard to beat.

Scott


----------



## Weesa20 (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree- DHT is a great company to work with and Carolyn does a great job and has not let me down. I have two DHT splitters- a 22t and a 28t. I have processed at least 50 full cord with them in less than a year. I love the vert/hor options- as with everything, there is compromise and this is one I'm happy to make. I could have bought a TW5 or any other splitter on the market but why? I can buy at least 6 of these for the same price. They have a great warranty and a great company that stands behind the product. Plus, wood splitters don't die, they just get rebuilt, which is what I will do if things go wrong once the warranty is over. Plus, like all wood splitters, they have good resale. There's a 22t listed locally for $850 (80% of purchase if not bought on sale) and a local firewood guy was having trouble moving a TW5 with log lift and 4 way for $3500 (46% of purchase price)- probably b/c there is a much smaller market for the commercial unit and fewer people willing to shell out big $$ for a piece of equipment that will see just a few hours of use each year. pics of the 28t at the butt pile.





Anyway, I'm looking forward to the specs on the 35T commercial unit and hoping that it is priced competitively.


----------



## 740jsmayle (Nov 30, 2015)

Weesa20 it is funny that you mentioned Carolyn. I bought my splitter thru HD and she called me this afternoon to thank me for the purchase and to let me know it was on the way. That reaffirmed to me that I made the right choice.


----------

